# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 13



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...  

Happy  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks minxy good luck for tomorrow honey

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Good Luck for tomorrow Minxy, how are you feeling?

Curly, so sorry, thinking of you!

Lorna, I was disappointed with only 5 eggs being retrieved, as I had loads of follicles.  But as they say it only takes one!  Good Luck!

Good Luck and lots of love to everyone else.

Fiona x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Curly - I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN. It's such a hard time - take care of yourself.

Lorna - well done on the two embies. I know it's disappointing to have less eggs, but you've still got two good embies in there and you just never know what they're up to in there - settling in for the long-haul I hope! Don't go too mad with the 2ww. Have everything crossed for you!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Posted a huge post earlier today on the old thread. Just typing this so I can find the new thread when I log in!

Hope everyone has had a good day.

Love and hugs

Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

minxy thinking of you today honey hope its good news, let us know    

hi maz how are you?

lorna hope you are taking it easy honey  

donna how did et go honey, hope embri/es are getting snug now.  

curly how are you and dh, thinking of you honey

jan any word about getting the lump seen to?? good luck as if there isnt enough to worry about, hope they get it sorted out quick and can put your mind at rest

kat hows the study going?

fiona congrats again on the heartbeat honey is such a relief, good luck for scan next week.

ok have to run, hi to everyone i have missed

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

have been reading but not posting much as im trying to keep a clear mind & not obsessing with it.

well i got 4 eggs all 4 took, i had a 3 day transfer & currently have two grade 2 7 & 8 cell embies on board.

i'm back on the 2ww, but i'm doing thing differently this time. (acting normally, its hard).

speak soon 

donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

donna thats brill news honey and great embries got a good feeling this cycle, dont over do it honey got everything crossed for you.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

still alive but lots of studying going on (not even THINKING of Christmas Planning, apart from big sis, nephew and mum coming over for weekend before 24th).... Hope it sticks ... very difficult topic!!! 

Curly -    So sorry to hear about your BFN...  

Lorna - you keep feet up, woman!!!  Give those 2 embies the best chance.

Donna - There you go!!! You GOT something on board!!  Are you going to Julia during  ? I'm off to see her on Friday for the cyst again...

Still pain free, which means either cyst deflated or is still there - believe I should have had more severe pain if it would have burst due to all that "foreign" fluid going about in abdomal cavity where it shouldn't be (sorry for anatomy words...    ).

Hugs to you all - hope your different stages of TX are doing ok.

Kat

PS: No news until 13th when pre-op Scan. Have Pre-OP clerking tomorrow morning... 8:45am... UGH!!!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,
donna- great news- bet you didn't think you'd get this far on this cycle! Trying to be normal I think is a good thing.I'm trying to be less obsessed than last time but am so tired am falling asleep for a nap during the day.Have been out to sainsburys and had friends round for a short time.Do whatever you feel best for you-but don't over do it   

Kat- hope pre op clerking goes well-  fingers crosssed you won't need the op

kirsty- you still working long hours?When will you stop?

Maz- will need to pop back on the old thread and see what you wrote  

curly- hope you're bearing up.

Jan- which hospital will see you for the lump?hope you get an appointment soon.

fionajane- fantastic to hear a heartbeat!

maisie- good luck with EC tomorrow.You're in good hands  

Mums come to stay for  a few days- remains to be sen whether thats stressfree or not  Feedback please- I've got quite a lot of pain around my ovaries this week and it seems to be getting worse.Was ok for few days after ET.Do you think the progesterone could be causing fluid retention which is pressing on my poor recovering ovaries? Its the only thing I can think of.Reluctant to take paracetamol.
off to see if DH will take us for a pub meal-ok for him he visited Edinburgh today-I've not had a fix for a week  oh poo he said no 

love moonie xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

pre-clerking went fine (although the usual trouble with my veins again!!!) - but it's most unlikely for me to avoid OP (staff nurse said) but final say is on Monday after the USS.

Looks most likely for me to be in hospital from 15th for about 3-4 days ....  Will be in hospital for DH's birthday (16th) and my module 12 and exam in December/January are now questionable because of no strenuous exercise (and deep tissue massage is fairly strenuous!!!).

MIL already said that they would come around and help with housework etc after my OP - so guess who's doing an emergency cleaning the next couple of days!!!  

Hugs! 
Kat


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

kat...glad to hear you are pain free...hope it lasts for you. goodluck for monday

jayne...how are you doing?....hope we win tonight!!

curly...how are you doing huni, thinking of you?

donna...great news, just get the feet up for the 2ww. when do you test?

i heard minxy got a bfp is that right?

hi to everyone else iv missed.

well girls i am bleeding again, have been since monday, was only finished bleeding last week when i had been bleeding for 9 days. im sick of it all, i do have pain in tummy and bottom of back is very sore. im back to docs on tuesday and im wondering now if something is not quite right here as i was not like this before whilst on zoladex?
sorry for feeling sorry for myself, cant take much more!!

tracey xx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for asking for me girls.  DH and I are doing ok - we got our appointment to go and speak to Dr Raja on the 20th.  So we will be going armed with questions.  We are looking into booking a holiday in January.
Great news on the heartbeat Fiona.
Hugs for Donna and Moonie for your 2ww - hang in there!
Tracey - hopefully joining you in May for 2nd IVF! 
Kat - good luck for Monday

curly xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey ERI Ladyz

Donna - Just came on to say good luck to you and Lorna - thinking of you both and hoping that BFP comes your way  

Fiona congrats on the  

Maz  .  Jayne   .            LW (all the best for Monday)  , Jan how you doin? , Tracey, Kirsty, Curley, - hope you lovely ladies are well have a nice weekend 


Take Care all 

Love Yoda xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi,
Kat good luck on mon -hope you don't need the op.I'll be in for blood test on 15th. Main thing is for you to get better from the op if it happens- must be fed up- what a year!

Donna- hope you're keeping busy as you planned.This 2ww is sooo dragging- can't believe I'm only on day8.Have pity on us someone!

maisie- fingers crossed for your ET tomorrow!

Yoda- what an alert little bundle!Keeping you busy huh?

Hi everyone else, hope you're well. I've had cramps yesterday and tonight.had this last time on -ve cycle so not reading too much into it.

lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening All,

How's tricks?

Yoda- can't believe Lewis is 8 weeks already!! How is it possible that he gets cuter with every picture? What an absolute wee gem you have.

Lorna- how are you doing? Going   by the sounds of it. I know, it's the longest 2 weeks ever. If only the holidays could seem like that, huh? Try not to over analyse things. Keep stress free, although I'm sure you are way less stressed than last week     . Masses of     for the 15th.

Donna- Fantastic news that you got to ET and are in the 2ww. So pleased that you made it this far after the disappointment of the previous week. Hope you are doing well, tons of     coming your way too.

Maisie- Hope everything has gone well and you are all set for ET and your 2ww. Let us know how you get on. Thinking of you    

Kat- Glad the pre-clerking was ok. Sorry to hear that the op is likely, but hopefully this will sort out the problem and give you a good chance for your next cycle. Let us know if you are going in on the 15th and if you'll be up for visitors. DH will just have to put his party celebrations on hold for a short while. I know what you mean about the MIL. Mine is here to stay for a week (very conveniently 2 weeks before we move house   ), been cleaning and ironing like mad in the past week to get ready! Nice of your MIL to offer to help out though. Sending you lots of     for next week too.

Curly- glad you and DH are doing ok. Hope you get the answers your looking for on the 20th. We saw Dr Raja last month and he was almost more disappointed than we were about our BFN. He was really sweet and very positive about the future, so it did make us feel more positive too. Glad to hear you are planning a holiday. Nice to have something to look forward too. Take care of yourselves.

Tracy- sorry to hear you are still poorly   . Is your GP taking this seriously enough? Have you been referred to the hospital? Hope things ease up for you soon but I really would push the Drs to do something about this right now; as you say this hasn't happened to you before. Let us know how you get on.

Jayne- how are you doing? Sorry about the result last night. All in all not been a good couple of days for the top flight teams (suppose I should keep quiet about being a 'tic fan ?)

Jan- how are you? Only 1 day 'til the weekend. Hope you have something nice planned.

Fiona- how's the bump coming along? Feeling any bigger yet?

Kirsty- how about you? Hope you are taking things easy at work.

Must get to bed now so will sign off.

Love & hugs to all,

Maz x


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Maz,

I feel huge!  but think I'm just bloated, as I haven't put on any weight, just keep running to the loo!

Hope everyone is well.

Fingers crossed for you all.

And thanks for all the congratulations messages.

Take Care,

Love, Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

fiona good luck again for scan on monday honey, i feel huge aswell now but everyone says what a neat wee bump, doesnt feel it and i have put on 2 stone already   and still have 3 months to go 

maz i am ok thanks how are you doing?

lorna we all know how long the 2ww is drags like hell eh, i have sympathy honey, hope you and donna are taking things easy and that time starts going quicker, dont worry about the cramps honey i had really bad cramps when got bfp was convinced af was on the way, everyone is different. Oh so excitingstill not that long until test day now, wishing you all an alcohol free christmas and new year     

curly glad you and dh ok, good luck for appointment with dr raja honey

tracey sorry you are bleeding again honey hope it clears up soon

kat sorry you have to go into hospital, i am sure you will make it upto dh and that it will give you the best chance for a successful tx, good luck honey

ok i have to run lunch break over, will speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls  

I thought I'd better just write a quick post to let you know I'm still alive!  I've been reading the thread every day but just don't seem to have much to say for myself at the moment.  Which if any of you knew me in person, you'd know I must be sickening for something    Don't mistake it for not being ineterested though.  It's good to hear how yous are all doing and it always amazes me, there's always someone in/post/pre treatment to keep us all going.  

Take care

jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo great to hear from you again.

Wouldnt be because the Hearts got beat on Wednesday would it!!     (only teasing!)  DH and step sons went to the match (Hibbes)  the Hibees  goaly seems to have improved slightly  Never mind you can run like deer  - what was that all about       again only teasing honey!!  

How you doing anyway?  Have you started on the dreaded Xmas shopping yet - god I just dont know what to buy for people - gift vouchers seem like a good option.

Better get my face on  and get out for the day in the rain - Joy!!  

Maz you need to come round mine and do some cleaning   

Donna & Lorna - keeping everything xed    hope the 2ww goes in quick for you.   

LW, Jan, Tracey, Curly,Kirsty, Maisey, Fiona, advice,  sorry if I've missed anyone 

Hope everyone is good and have a nice weekend  

Love YodaXX


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

its so cold today!! iv had such a busy busy week that i have decided i needed a lazy day in bed today.....no not with dh(dirty minds)!!     
i have been catching up with all my magazines and just having a rest as i still feel very stressed.
anyhow i got the copy of my notes from the clinic they came quite quick i have to say and there was a few things that i didnt know or had not been told by the con so that made interesting reading i have to say.
i am still bleeding and i have my next zoladex on tuesday so i will fill my doctor in then, she is great and very helpful. i also got my appointment through for my bottom end what with the bleeding there too i have to go on 27th in the afternoon so thats come quite quick too so im sure that will come round soon enough.

hi to everyone and hope you are all well?

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls-
wish i could get the broadband problem sorted out- bad enough being on 2ww in a village 
Thanks for all the good luck messages- time is really dragging today.No cramps yesterday but some shooting pains and niggles today- constant knicker checking mode.You remmeber what its like  Just want to get it over with now.really must plan to do something constructive tomorrow- mind you t=Ikea delivered the new kitchen today- need to dig out some power tools and do some light weight revving 

Kirsty- as you say everyones different and you can't read much into symptoms- all the same glad to hear you had cramps.I'm sure you are looking petite with such a lovely slim frame to start wiht but 2 stone to you must feel like 4 stone to me  Its only gonnae get bigger hon-  Have you bought lots of maternity clothes?

Joe- gift vouchers seem like a great idea- you've got your hands full with Lewis I'm sure.We did vouchers for the Floatarium once for everyone so they could wither do a relaxing thing/therapy or a beauty thing, and recently bought theatre tokens for people who like musicals-They even deliver them with a message.How lazy am I?  What are you getting Lewis?

Jayne-how you doing?Hope you're not keeping out of mischief too much  We're interested in it all...

Fiona- good luck wiht the scan 

Kat-hope your mil is being useful 

Maz- nearly forgot its your big move soon.you;re veing very organized getting ironed etc mine came with me and is still sitting in a cupboard- I really have to unpack as running short on frillies  take it you get on with MIL well?

jan- you're very quiet pet-you ok?

hello everyone else,
love lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girls,

will be at ACU tomorrow 8am - anyone else going to be there for scans or so? 

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Yoda

Hearts are just driving me bonkers just now.  As my minister said today - if Hibs were any good, we'd have been hammered  
I did most of my shopping in the summer sales.  I NEVER do anything like that normally but I knew we'd either be saving up for a baby OR saving up for our next cycle...the latter it is!  Vouchers sound like a good idea.  think you have enough on your plate just now.  

Lorna, feel like I'm just trying to get as much wine in my body while i can.  Back off the booze in January for treatment in March.  Me and Stu were trying to arrange a night for my folks to come round - struggled.  My liver'll be pickled by the time I get "back in training"    Litttle bit of mischief on Wednesday night.  Gubbed by the enemy (Hibs) so ended up in the Rutland til 1...on a school night.  Brilliant!  Obviously, there'll be NO mischief for you...good luck.  

Tracey, hope you're okay and your appointments go well.  

Take care everyone else and have a good week

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quick post to check on all you lovely ladies

jayne i know what you mean about hearts doing the head in at the moment, nice to here from you again

kat good luck at acu tooday

lorna hope 2ww has speeded up a bit, not long now honey got everything crossed for you. Yeh i didnt think i had put that much on is all just bump but we will see today as have a growth scan, as long as they dont say its a 2 stone baby     hows the new house? hope you are taking it easy. 

tracey hope you had a nice relaxing day in bed yesterday

donna hows the 2ww going for you honey, hope you are taking it easy, whens test day? cant be long now, good luck

jan/maz/ fiona/ moira/ joe/ curly hope you are all well

have to run as got to leave work at half 2 speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Kirsty

Good luck with the scan.  Hope all is well.  

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

thanks jayne scan was fine head quite far down and baby bigger than average, quite scary really.


hope everyone is well,

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Kirsty

glad all is well.  How come you got a scan at 28 weeks?  The young folk I work get one but that cause they used drugs...not that I'm suggesting anything  
You must be getting excited now...

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey jayne sorry to disappoint but not a junkie  my bmi is low so they thought babbs might be small, but he is the opposite, that could be extremely painful  thanks for asking, how are you? did you watch the jambos last night?

lorna good luck for tomorrow honey                       

sdonna when do you test? cant be long good luck to you to honey                   

and to everyone else going through or waiting for tx

kirsty xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Well my friends,
I didn't sleep well last night and kept thinking go and knicker check, anyway when I finally did I had started bleeding   Have also done a negative hpt and its getting heavier tonight.So all over for us again at day13.I'm feeling gutted really.Dosn't matter how level headed you try to be during a cycle you know you have 2 living things inside you and you hope so desperately that they'll stay and become part of your life. I know this will pass but I'm so scared that I will run out of options and have to accept being childless.I need to be someones mummy as I said to Grumps.
Been trying to keep busy and am ok for a bit then start crying. 
I was obviously worried about this outcome so I had kept an appointment I made at Dundee IVF unit  for next week from before we knew Edinburgh were going to pay for this cycle.At least we can get the ball rolling again- not that we have any money but we'll find it somewhere.I feel like I just want to keep going just now.I wish I had a reason why I can't conceive.life is so unfair sometimes- I'd gladly give up my nice house and everything else for the chance of being a mummy.

I still have to go for my blood test tomorrow but its academic.At least we'll be going to Ikea etc now for house essentials. 

Sorry its all me me me.Don't let it get you down my good friends-I so hope you have better luck than me this time maisie and Donna.I'll be happy for you if it works even if I'm sad for me 

love lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Lorna - I'm just so, so sorry. I'm having a cry now too  . Somehow I'd got my dates all turned around and thought you didn't test til Friday, so I was coming on to say hopeful positive things. It's just not fair at all. I admire you such a lot for managing to keep a bit positive though - and I think you're totally right to check out Dundee. I thought they were great - really warm and helpful - and they've been doing blastocyst transfers for a while. Always worth giving something new a go. I'm sending you huge hugs  . How is the ME treating you just now?

I've been off here, because I've been banned from the internet by DH cos everytime I came on I'd go and search for stuff about lumps and scare myself silly. Not been sleeping and GP has had to give me something to calm me down - it's been work all day, come home, eat tea and go to bed and try to sleep. Just can't think about anything much else. Have apt at the ERI orth people on Thursday, so we'll see what they say, but obviously there won't be a definite answer - just an idea of what they'll do next (and hopefully how long it'll take - if it goes on much longer they might as well refer me to the psychiatric unit   ! 

Hi to everyone else - I'll be back after Thursday to check in on Kat and Kirsty. What's happening with Donna and Maisie  can't find news, or am I being dense??

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi jan- thanks hon.We live to fight another day huh-its such a struggle at times.Hope you get on ok at the clinic on thurs- let me know what they say.No wonder you;re stressed.DH is right to ban you from the internet- I do that too....

I hope Donna and Maisie don't mind me saying they are both on the 2ww.Don't think Donna feels at all hopeful but she'll tell us all in her own time. Fingers crossed for them both.

Kat- how did you get on?

lx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Lorna,  So sorry about the bleeding, hun!!!!  Is that the 2nd or 3rd cycle for you? Surely if it hasn't "stuck" for 3 cycles they should look into reasons? I think? 

Went to scan yesterday (Dr Raja) and had talk in the afternoon with Dr Thong. This morning, Dr Thong phoned and asked me if I could come in for a nother scan ... yeah.... that took 4 hours out of my day, didn't it? Bus trip and all that?!

Anyway, I'll be in OP tomorrow anyway. Dr T hopes to get around with laparoscopy and draining the cyst as it has gone down in size. If he finds it's bigger than on the scan he'll do bigger OP.

I believe if I get the cyst drained then I can go home in the evening - is that right? Any pain after draining cysts? 

Jan - you could ask ACU on Thursday if I am still in ward 210!  Happy to see any visitors!!!  

Speak soon - have to pack bag in case I have to stay longer.

Big hugs to you all!!!
Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Poor Kat - what a palarva (sp?!). I'd love to come and see you if you're still there, and if they have me hanging around a bit I will. Only problem will be if it's relatively quick I'll need to go back to school because they don't have cover for me for the afternoon  . Apt's at 10.50am. Let them know it's OK to tell me if I come asking just in case - if I have to wait around a bit, I'll just have to call school and tell them I won't be back.

Lorna - I did mean to say positive things about waiting for the test tomorrow (stranger things have happened), but I reckon you're a bit like me and don't really want to hear the last-ditch hopeful stuff. I'd always rather prepare for the worst and get a nice surprise than the other way round. Will be thinking of you tomorrow anyway. Thanks for letting me know about the other girls - was getting worried when I couldn't find news (says she who drops out for a week  ).

Love
Jan xx

PS - just realising how much I'd missed you all - feel better for having "spoken" to you!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lorna, so sorry to hear your news, sending you a massive  < and large box of tissues> Was keeping everything crossed for you for this week. Hope you make it through tomorrow in one piece, will be thinking of you heaps 

Kat, good luck for the op tomorrow. Hope it all goes to plan and they can do the lap so you're out asap. Hope it isn't too sore but they should give you plenty of painkillers for that. Never had drained cyst but at a wild guess I'd imagine it's a bit like post EC after they've poked things around and drained fluid. Either way hoping it's over and done with quickly and with as little pain as poss. Lots of    

Jan, nice to see you back. Missed you too. Try not to stress out too much and stop looking at worst case scenario stuff on the net  , you'll just stress yourself even more. Masses of luck to you to for Thursday     let us know how you get on. Thinking of you too and hoping everything turns out fine (if not I'll get them to sort out a bed for you at work     )

Lots of love to all

Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just a quickie, kat getting a cyst drained was  exactly the same procedure as ec for me. home in around 3 hours.

as lorna says not looking good for me, this whole tx has been a rollercoaster ride for me (& i dont like anything at the shows never mind the rollercoaster  ). dont think i can handle a 7th time so i may have to say good bye to this thread as i will no longer be a relevant member.

god just read that back & it sounds so melodramatic, it wasn't intended that way honestly.

speak soon


donna


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lorna how did this morning go honey? so so sorry things not working out as planned i am sending you and dh a big hug    

donna how are you? when are you supposed to test? why is it not looking good? sending you all the luck in the world   

hi maz how are you?

maisy when do you test honey? good luck to you to

kat good luck for tomorrow hope everything works out ok

jan nice to hear from you again it must be such a worry, thinking of you too honey hope all works out well, good luck

ok have to run hi to everyone else

kirsty xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Lorna 

 

I'm not going to go on,  wasn't even sure about posting - (dont belong here any more?? doesnt mean I dont care about you guys though- I do ... -  I wish you all the luck in the world, each and every one of you )......... 

Just wanted to say I am gutted  for you and DH Lorna - hope you find the strength to carry on honey  - I know you will have your baby one day 

Thinking of you today   

Love Joanne XXX

Donna Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

Lorna, I'd also like to say I am so sorry, and I am thinking about you and keeping everything crossed.

Kat, good luck for your op tomorrow, hope everything goes ok.

Donna, hope everything works out for you and you have the strength to carry on.

Take care everyone.

Fiona x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just popped in to see how everyone is doing. All very quiet at the minute...

Donna how are you? Have you tested yet? Sorry to hear that you weren't feeling too positive about this cycle. Sending you lots of      . Let us know how you get on, thinking of you.

Kat, how did things go for you yesterday? Hope all went to plan and they've dealt with the cyst and you are back home by now. Lots of   Hope you can look forward to sorting out your trip to Germany now.

Lorna are you doing ok hunny? Thinking of you  

Maisie are you on 2ww at the moment, if so hope it's going well. Lots of    

Hope everyone else is good. Speak later

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi guys,
thanks so much for all your support  Couldn't get through it all without my FFs. Sorry didn't get on yesterday- combination of having to leave the house at 6.30 am to get to clinic and staying at Ikea all day with DH to take our minds off the definite negative result.Not a sausage- was hoping at least for some signs of anything happening.At least I'm not as bad as last time- was able to cope with all the children at Ikea! Had lots of tears on and off but trying to focus on what happens next.Think I said I had an appointment already booked for 1st consultation with Dundee next wed.to add insult to injury af is soooo heavy its unbelievable-what the heck use is a lovely thick lining if not embryos like it.Might need to change the decor in there? Please can i stay and chat with you guys if I transfer there 

Joe-don't be mad-you should all still post here-you're our success stories!

kat- glad the op went well but sorry they've diagnosed more stuff.  What have they said as far as tx goes? Hope you're not too sore 

Jan- how did your appointment go today? Hope they offered you some info at least  I missed you too.keep in touch  

donna- got everything crossed for you.Good luck for tomorrow  You must still post here too if you want too.We're here for everyone's circumstances.

maisie- hope the 2ww is going well for you.how long till test day now?    

maz- not long till move day.whens your next cycle-I've forgotten everything in the trauma-sorry! 

Kirsty= hope bumps not keeping you awake!

jayne- thanks for the pm.how are you this weather?

love lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

out of hospital - DH arranged for his parents to pick me up at 2pm.

Laparoscopy only, cyst is drained (was on the LEFT ovary!!!) and they now confirmed (after the last 2 OPs not finding it) that I have endometriosis!!! :wacko: Well, that explains a lot. I'm going to browse the web for next treatment - apparently I am going on a 3-months Menopause with a Zoladex implant and then do the next IVF in March? 

Not too keen on that, 2 weeks d/r is enough menopause feeling for me really .... Anyone else having been on Zoladex? 

Oh ... Dr Thong said it looks like "Tiger Land" down there - i.e. Warzone. Considering that the scans showed the cyst on the right ovary and they cut me open and found it to be on the left ... weird!!! 

Will do personals tomorrow. 

Hugs to you all!
Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Spent a couple of hours at the ERI and have climbed down off the ceiling a little. Registrar nearly scared me to death right then and there - was all for sending me off for an MRI and when I asked about my worst case scenario he said 'It's too soon to tell", then went off and got the consultant. Consultant was LOVELY! Very matter-of-fact, but calm and nice with it. Says its unlikely to be nasty, but is going to whip it out in the next 4 weeks or so to be on the safe side (no scan). Nurses were great (always are at the ERI - I've yet to meet one I didn't want to hug) and did various wee and blood presure tests before I left so I'm set to go for surgery (after a pre-admit apt). It'll be a one day in and out job apparently and week or so off work (oh the boss will be delighted!). I'm still worried (hey - I could worry professionally at an international competitive level!) and won't be calm unless I get the proper all clear. Results should take 2 weeks, so I may not know till after Xmas (eek!). However, I've stopped planning the funeral for now and started thinking about Xmas presents. So, not the "oh don't be daft, it's nothing" of my wildest dreams, but at least not the "oh my, get this woman to oncology NOW" of my worst nightmares.No ttc for the forseeable though, and I think the January London/Notts IVF is off. But even if I get the all clear on the lump, then frankly I won't care about a bit of delay on the IVF!

Kat - I fully planned to stick DH in the cafe for his lunch and come and find you, but as we were leaving DH had a head-slapping moment as he checked his diary and he realised the meeting he had this afternoon was 1 hour earlier than he thought and he had 15 minutes to get across town. So it was into the car and I was dumped on the pavement outside the house and he was gone. However, seeing what time you left I'd have either just missed you or caught you packing to go. Intrigued by Dr T's description of your nether regions - I'm imagining stripes now  .

Lorna - I'm really sorry that test day didn't bring a wee surprised, and amazed you coped with IKEA (I find that place hellish at the best of times, with pg ladies and kids everywhere). I have high hopes for you with Dundee. Check out the views from the waiting room (not a smoking-pg-woman-in-skimpy-nightie-with-drip in sight, by the way) - and the coffee . . . in the waiting room . . . and it's real coffee!!!

Maz - good to hear from you! When you say you'll save a bed for me at work - where are you working just now  ? There's a psychiatric hospital just up the road from school and we sometimes joke at work that we'll all just steadily retire up there  . Actually, I shouldn't joke - my neighbour worked there for a bit and she said that a lot of the long term residents were alcoholic ex-teachers. How are you doing?

Joe - good to see little Lewis looking so healthy and happy! And Kirsty - glad you're being taken good care of (amazing pic by the way).

Looking forward to getting some sleep tonight - have been waking pretty much on the hour, every hour for the last couple of weeks - DH has been threatening to use a big stick as a sleeping aid as I worry at him  . Will let you know when I get news of the op. Thanks for being lovely pals as ever - gee I luv youz guyz  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi

been for my blood test this morning, but had a dreaded pee stick in the house.

    


good luck to everybody.

donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Donna

there's nothing I can say to make you feel better so here's just a hug to let you know I'm thinking of you.  



(a wee jambo hugging a wee hibbie)


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

i have not been able to get on for ages have never had a minute this last week.

lorna...so sorry to hear your news, im thinking of you and dh.

jayne...hearts are annoying us at the moment too. hope you and stuart are doing good?

ozzie....sorry to hear your sad news too, thinking of you both also.

jan...glad to hear it wasnt bad news that you received.

kat....glad to hear you are home and all has been taken care off. strange with it showing on one side and being on the other!! i am on zoladex, have been on it now for over 3 and a half years.

hi to everyone else iv missed, hope you are all well?

girls, i went for a pedicure the other day and now i am in agony!! she has either took too much skin off or did not let my feet soak long enough....so now i cant walk!!

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Donna,

I'm so sorry to hear that you didn't get a successful result   . Thinking of you and DH and sending you all the love and hugs in the world  

Take care of yourself and let us know how you are doing.

Much love

Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Donna - I am just so sad for you. It's not fair at all! My biggest wish for you now is peace of mind and happiness - however that comes about. There's nothing we can say to make it better, but I'm sending you a huge . We're all here whenever you need us.
Love and hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just wanted to check on our cyclers, lorna and donna i am so sorry     you are so brave sending you and dh's big hugs we are always here if you need us.

kat glad they drained the cyst honey, weird it was on the other side though  and at least if they have diagnosed endo then can give you the correct tx   good luck and i hope you arent in to much pain

tracey and jayne my wee jambo friends hope you are well

jan glad you are feeling a bit more positive about the lump, i hope they get it whipped out and you get the all clear asap to put your mind at rest. Good luck honey.


maz hows it going?

maisie when do you test honey? good luck.

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Big hugs for Donna & Lorna (and respective DHs).    !!! 

I'm currently here with period pain plus pain from the OP ... don't think that's really fair!!!!  

Jan - glad there's a little positive news from you ... or at least you know it's not the worst. Seems it's a bit the same for both of us, mmmh? 

Maz, Maisie, how are you doing? 

Tracey - did/do you have Zoladex injections or implant? How bad are the side effects? 

Twiggy - how are you doing, hun? Don't work too hard!!!

Everyone else - hi, hope you're doing ok! 

Off to bed again ... speak soon.
Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Donna  .......... 

Love 

Joe xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

noooooooooooooooooooooooo        Donna that is sooooooo unfair, I was hoping so much that you woud get a bfp this time around. So sorry honey


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

WOW, what a busy thread this has been since yesterday, but that just shows you how much everyone is rooting for each other and wanting Donna and Lorna to know how much we all want the best for them.  I know it helped comfort me when I've had a negative result and so many people have posted.  It doesn't make it better but it just helps to know that it's not insignificant.  

Anyway, the thing I like about this thread is there is always hope with Yoda and Twiggy living proof.  It's good to hear from you both.  

Tracey, what do you think about the mystery consortium taking over the Hearts?  

I've been doing my essay this morning and a have a bit of cooking to do this afternoon, then it's wine and telly for the rest of the day Yippee

Have a great weekend everyone

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
how was everyones weekend?

Jan- hope you got my text  Just wanted you to know I was thinking of you.No wonder you feel scared- only natural in the circumstances- just remember consultants never commit to it being fine until they've had the results( apart from one breast consultant I saw and then there was potentially something to worry about!)- just covering their backs- and if they say its unlikely to be anything then they're the ones who know best I guess.Easier said than done  not to worry but at least they're taking it out soon.Thank god for nice nurses huh? Sorry it'll interfere with the IVF schedule but best to be fitting fit  Chin up-let us know how you're doing. 

kat- its really rubbish you now have endo on top of everything else but the plus side is now they can treat it and maybe improve your chances.Goes to show they can only really diagnose from having  a look Fingers crossed the tx helps-again best to be in the best condition you can be for the ivf but soo frustrating to have it put back 

Donna- how are you bearing up ?  Hope you got my text too.We're still here for you if you feel up to communicating but I know it might be a difficult place to be with us still having tx.Thinking of you 

Jayne- whats your essay on? Didn;t realise you were studying? 

Joe, camsmum, kirsty, sharon- how are you all? you give us all hope 

Maisie- whens test date? I've forgotten sorry-must be wed or something?Hope your not going mad with 2ww?  

Maz- whens the big move?  excited?will you have much to do to the new house?I'm a bit overwhelmed by what needs done here!

tracey-ouch- where did you have the pedicure?! Some treat huh? 

Been demolishing the old built in office furniture which would have withstood a nuclear blast and stripping wallpaper -hate it- so making some progress but really feeling the need to find a job to keep me occupied and of course pay me some money.No idea what I'd want to do- can't think straight just now.Wonder who'd have someone who's been long term sick but better now?Don't think I could describe it as a career break  Off to Dundee on wed- can't seem to muster up much enthusiasm for more new drs etc....

lorna xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

hope you all had a good weekend, mine was very busy was having a winter spring clean and decided to take the house to bits and shuffle a few things about...happy to say its all done now...thank god!!  
was feeling ok but now im a bit fed up again as im bleeding again, only started today but its heavy! 

donna...how are you, thinking of you.

kirsty...how are you and the pregnancy going, hope all is well with you both? 

kat...you poor thing, hope all your pains go away soon. hope you are getting lots of rest and taking it easy! did they say how bad the endo is, and did they deal with any of it?

yoda...how are you and the gorgeous lewis doing, he is adoreable!! 

jan...how are you, thinking of you too...keep your chin up!!

maisie...how is the 2ww going, when do you test again?

maz...hope you are well too, where are you moving too?

lorna....how long have you been off sick for, where do you fancy working about? hope the house is coming along well? goodluck for dundee.

jayne...hope you enjoyed the rest of your day! what did you do your essay on? i think hearts are in a right pickle at the moment, dh gets so annoyed and worked up about it all! he just thinks hreats are getting made to look like right fools and is not happy about it all. what do you think about it all?

p.s. i got my pedicure in mosko at the bridges...starting to walk a little better now but still sore...will never go there again!!

speak soon.  tracey xx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

i have just bought two books of amazon, happy to say they arrived today. zita west iv heard you speak about it on the posts before. i also bought a book that i saw advertised in woman/womans own not sure which one it was? its called "happiness sold separately" its all about fertility and how the woman is so wrapped up with it all that her dh goes and has an affair!! i read a bit about it in the magazine and the woman said when she read it she could not put it down so i thought id have a read at that too. so ladies i cant wait to get my nose into them!

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick post while I take a break from all the chaos in my house at the moment (up to my eyes in packing boxes). Moving day is Friday   . Wanted to catch up with the news as I'm not sure how much time I'll have in the next couple of days and then I'll be off line while the broadband connection gets sorted out at our new place.

Lorna- hope you and DH are doing ok. Proud of you for surviving the hell that is IKEA and keeping yourself busy and focused on your new hoos'. Hope that things pick up for you job wise in the coming months, I'm sure you'll find something you're interested in doing. Employers aren't supposed to be prejudiced against people with past episodes of illness; not as if you could help it! Good luck for the appointment in Dundee next Wed, hope that goes well    , let us know how you get on.

Donna- just to let you know I'm thinking of you, hope you're bearing up ok. Hope you'll still feel up to posting here to let us know how you're doing 

Jan- how's things? You feeling any more reassured. Hoping all goes well.

Kat- hope the pain has eased off a bit for you now. Any idea when you'll be starting on the Zoladex? Really hoping this works well for you and you are able to plan your next IVF cycle with minimal complications.

Maisie- how's the 2ww going? Do let us know how you get on. All rooting for you      

Tracey- sorry to hear your bleeding again, hope it settles down soon. Thanks for the tip on avoiding the pedicure place   , sounds like a complete nightmare. Hope the toe nails look good after all they put you through!

Jayne- how are you doing? Frustrated with the current Jambo's situation I'll bet. What on earth is going on there? It's more like a story line from The Sopranos at the moment   all that back stabbing.

Kirsty & Fiona- how's the bumps coming along? Are you on holiday yet Kirsty? I'm sure you'll be glad to get the time off work and stick your feet up for a bit.

Yoda, how's the wee man doing? I swear he gets cuter with every photo  

Ah well must stop procrastinating and get another box packed!

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Good Luck with the house move on Friday Maz.

Fiona


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys

Not been on for ages for one reason or another.

Yoda - -- OMG OMG !!! Your 'ickle Lewis is a real cutie - what a heartbreaker!! Congratulations last time I was on here you were heavily preggers!!!

I have got my referal to ERI - but its not until Feb 07 - which seems like ages!!!!

And have to go through all the tests I had in England, ie husband has to have semen analysis, I have to have a laporoscopy to see if the endo is still there.

I am 30 on Saturday - so feeling a little down as I had this rosey picture that I would be married (which I am) and have a child (which I dont) by the time I am 30!!!

Been on clomid since August and nothing - aaarrggghhh!!!

Anyway what been going on with everyone else - I am off today on the couch with the old laptop - give me all the goss!!!

Love

Neave

xxxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys,
how are you all?

maz- hope your move isn't too horrendous its good once its all over.

neave- hi there- all the waiting is crap.feb will be here before you know it.

tracey- how are you finding the books?Zitas good.

kat- hope you're recovering from your op

jan- hope your not too anxious

maisie- don't want to ruin your news but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Had my appointment at Dundee and came out feeling much worse than I went in. Consultant was nice enough but had a really negative slant on my age(37), our chances naturally(very low because been ttc 4yrs), our chances with ivf( "not great" 20-25%) and said they try to recommend you stop after 3 cycles so you won't look back and regret anything!!!!! I felt like I might as well give up now and forget ttc naturally. of course she has a family... I was so angry that they'd dare to assume what is right for us as a couple.She was speaking of course about statistics and reeling off the words like she was reading them  but it didn't make me feel hopeful at all.Its bad enough trying to keep myself positive after my 2nd -ve  cycle.Also the scanners in an open ward round the corner from reception- we walked past a couple having their nurses chat- not very private.
What can you do- fight on I suppose. The positives were they don't have a waiting list for self funded and only reccommend one proper af  between cycles and its £500 cheaper than Edinburgh and its easier to get to than Edinburgh .

Pants- thats all I can say....

lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Lorna sweetie have a big  for your pants day. Sorry to hear that they weren't being all that positive for you. I mean I know that they have to be realistic about it and they know that we know the stats; but honestly a little bit of encouragement wouldn't go amiss   !!!! Often wonder if the ACU staff would be different if they'd ever been through IF themselves ?

Hi Neave, welcome back to the thread   I know that Feb seems ages away but it honestly isn't. It'll be here before you know it. I'm onto my 2nd IVF then, might see you about in the waiting room.

How's everyone else doing.... Maisie do you have something to tell us   ??

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

recovering ok from the OP - got the stitches out on Monday and have hardly any pain... but that's my problem all the time... I am starting to do stuff too early because I have no pain. 

However, they have done the usual to me again during intubation - I have a cough since I left and my asthma is fairly irritated.... not feeling too good about it, it's really annoying.  Will have my first Zoladex injection on Monday and have to figure out how they'll manage the December injection ... as it will be at Christmas!!! 

Lorna -   so sorry about Dundee being such a bad place .... They really should select people for ACU work, don't you think? Glad it will be easier for you to get there though, and £500 is £500 (although DH said the scanning in the ward will be WHY!).

Naeve - welcome back!!! February, eh? I have to wait until March though for next tx. 

I've spoken to one of my friends - she will be joining us soon I think. She's currently with the Red team (Dr Duncan) and will be going through further investigation. I've invited her to join our chat here and wonder when she'll show up! 

Maisie - when are you testing again? Keeping all my fingers crossed for a  for you!!!

Hope you're all doing ok.

Kat


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hello!!

well girls what a day i had yesterday. firstly i went for my counselling session and it went well, and im happy to say that i have now decided to finish the counselling and take a break from the clinic until my next tx. i got a phone call yesterday to tell me that my next cycle will be in april so im sure that will be here soon enough!! so that part of my day went good, god knows what happened in the afternoon tho!! firstly im still bleeding but hey what can i do? anyhow went shopping uptown with my sister and as i was walking down the bridges i fell, then i got up again and fell again...i was all over the place and i just grabbed dh...so glad he was there!!    anyhow i have really hurt my back/ankle/and up my ribs must have been when i jerked myself. i did not even get embarrassed as i think i was in so much shock! 
so i have been in all day today takin it easy and taking painkillers as i could not suffer the pain.  

lorna...sorry to hear your appointment did not go as well as expected.    for you.

neave...feb is not that long to wait, i have to wait till april so i know how you feel.

maz....goodluck with the move.

kat...hope you are getting plenty of rest. if your zoladex is due on monday then you will be due it 28 days later so that will be on 24th dec so you should be able to get it then no problem least that way you will be ok over xmas/new year. goodluck for monday.

hi to everyone else!!

tracey xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

sorry not been on for a few days was away in newcastle doing some christmas shopping then dh stole my laptop again   

tracey what caused you to fall? hope you are ok honey and feeling better, its amazing how quickly tx comes round even though it feels ages, i am sure april will be here before you know it. 

kat glad you dont have much pain but just take it easy honey  you need time to recover, good luck with injection tomorrow hope it makes a big difference. Hope your friend joins us soon, it helps to have the support from you lovely girls. dr duncan is very nice i had him a bit. 

maz/ neave is your next tx feb aswell? is less than 10 weeks away until start of feb now, will be here before you know it 

maz good luck with move hope it went well

neave happy birthday for yesterday honey, 30 isnt old. Clomid works for some but i think they keep you on it to long, dont let them do that, i was on it for 18 months with nothing and my first go at puragon injections i fall preg, may have been a coincidence but dont think the clomid did any good for me. Are you not ovulating? that was my main problem, then had prob with the lining but think that clomid didnt help that. Good luck honey. 


maisie have you tested honey?? good luck anyway

lorna did maisie get a bfp?  sorry your appointment at dundee didnt go as well as you had hoped, we all know the stats and i know they have to tell you them but they could give you some encouragement       is so annoying. At least on a positive it is cheaper, closer and no waiting list and you are only 37, thats not old anyway! have you decided to go for it? when would tx be if you did? would it be that horrible consultant doing the tx? good luck honey try not to let them get to you to much, 3rd time lucky hon  

jan how are you doing?

jayne how are you?

donna miss you honey hope you are ok 


ok better get up have been on net in bed, will speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Kirsty

good to hear from you.  Hope you're keeping well and looking forward to a pregnant Christmas.  

I'm having a very boozy time but back on the wagon in january for treatment (again) in March.  I'm SO glad it works for some of us..especially you. I was going to say you deserve it but every one does...but I'm glad it's worked for you  

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks jayne enjoy your boozy christmas honey, you are right everyone on here deserves to get their dream and i just wish we could all get what we want, good luck for march honey, lets hope you will have a babb/ very large bump by next christmas 

how is everyone else doing??


kirsty xxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Guys

Just come on to say I'm gonna leave you now its time for me to move on.  You are fantastic people who have been a godsend I will miss you all    -   

I would like to wish all of you the very best for your future TX's  follow your heart thats all I'm going to say.     Each and everyone of us deserves to be a mother.

Lorna - I hope you decide to give it a bash at Dundee hon    

May the force be with you!!  

Take Care

Love YodaXX


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi yoda,

im so sad to see you go but i can understand you wanting to move on now. i just want to wish you all the luck in the world for a bright future!   thank you for your words about us all deserving to be mothers...hoefully one day soon all our dreams will come true!!

  tracey xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Really quick post as I'm supposed to be away from work at 5. Having to use internet at work as home is not re-connected yet and won't be for 15 days   . Never ceases to amaze me that they can cut you off like that but reconnection appears to have to be processed via Mars  . Anyway really missing not being able to post at home.

Move went well. Thanks everyone for asking. Still unpacking at the moment though and will be for the forseeable future!

Hope everyone is well. Will try and do personals later in the week if I can but for now just want to say   to Yoda. Thanks for being such a great support to us on the thread and thank you for letting us share in your pregnancy and in little Lewis's first few weeks (he is such a cutie). Hope to see you around on other threads in the future.

Love to all
Maz xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

to Yoda - can understand your need to move on though.

You got my mobile phone number so give us a call or text if you like!  

Maz, hope you get I-net sorted soon! That's one of the biggies when moving house....

Hope everyone else is doing ok... I'm just waiting for the side effects of the Zoladex to kick in (not sure if the mega - migraine today was part of it!!).  

Off to have a nice soak just now ... haven't had bath in ages!!!! (I do shower though, before anyone asks!!!   )

HUGS and 

Kat


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

I am due to have a FET (natural) at the Royal Infirmary in January.  Can anyone give me advice on how long it takes? How many times you go to get your bloods checked and and tips that may help.

Thanks

Roma


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Guys, Just found this thread yipee didn't know it existed 
Roma I sent you a bubble chick and am sure these guys can help you  decide 
  

Debs x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Debs, what are the bubbles?  How do I access them and send to other people?

Roma


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Debs & Roma,

welcome to our little group!!  

Roma - the bubbles are signs of support, I think ... just to show that others on here are thinking of you. There is an option below your name on the left side to "Blow Bubbles" (well... you cannot blow bubbles for yourself, but for others!).

As for the FET - I am not sure if anyone on here has done a FET yet so unfortunately cannot help you.

Maz - how are you doing, hun? Hope the internet gets connected soon - It's weird that we don't seem to be able to live without it!  

Maisie - hang in there, hun!!! 

Tracy - Did you have lots of side effects on the zoladex? I got the injection last Monday and don't feel that much .. yet. Just a bit more tired than usual.

Jan - hun, any news on that lump? Big  from me!!

Donna/Lorna - how are you doing, ladies?Lorna, when are you back in Dundee? And when do you have to make your decision between DD and ERI? 

Jayne - we may be cycling together in March - if Dr T is planning to stick to the 3 months Zoladex only.

Kirsty - How are you doing, hun? Looking forward to a preggy Christmas  

Well.. gotta dash - speak to you all soon!



Hugs,
Kat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome Roma & Debs!

Wishing you good luck for a BFP!!

Love

Fiona x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you Kat and Fiona for such a warm welcome to the site.  I will research information re FET's on the internet.  I am also waiting on a book from Amazon, however I did buy the Zita West Book and that appears to be rather informative.  Getting accupuncture at Ming Robertson's in Leith, she is excellent.  Anyone else go to her?

Happy thoughts and sticky vibes to you all  

Love Roma


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls!!

it seems to be very quiet on here lately, everyone must be getting organised for    coming!
hope you are all well?  
im having a bit of a hard time at the moment dont know where it has come from but trying to deal with issues that dh is already a dad   i can only put it down to the fact that its xmas and this has done something to me as i have never been like this before or ever had a problem with dh already having kids?

kat...hope you are well, migraine was most likely the zoladex as i have very very bad headaches in the beginning...hope its not and your ok?

debs...   its good to have you here.

roma....   with your FET im sorry but i cant help you with this either as i have never experienced it myself.

maz...glad to hear the move went well, i am sure you will get to the bottom of the boxes in your own time   hope you get connected soon.

hi to everyone else, hope you are all well?

 for now.

tracey xx    its coming around fast!!


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya everyone, Thansk for the welcome !! 
Sadly I have come today with doom and gloom my 5 th attempt has failed ! I did a hpt this morning and bam  ,Not that I am really that surprised I have lost all faith in RIE and probably should have done  ages ago. I really do not know what lies ahead, I mean is it really worth putting myself through another 8 months of waiting list hell for another BFN .We have wasted so much time on this already -  5 years of ivf I DUNNO HOW i AM STILL SANE 
Love and Hugs To aLL
Deb


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Deb, so sorry    - it must be hard to go through all that for 5 years... Not sure what to say or suggest really.

Tracy - I'm doing fine, headaches have cleared but seem to have hot flushes (?) now ... or maybe a higher temperature

Hope everyone is doing ok!

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Deb

I'm really sorry to hear your devastating news.  Don't lose hope in the RIE just yet.  I've also had five attempts there.  I have asked Dr Thong about all the wierd and wonderful things I hear about on this site but he always gives me a reassuring answer that is backed up with clinical evidence.  I know this must be a very difficult time for you but when you are ready, speak to your doctor (or I often prefer to talk to Ciara) and then make a decision.  The RIE does have very good success rates.  Look after yourself and sending you my very best wishes

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Sorry to be so quiet - IF and mc last thing on my mind at the moment oddly (have even managed to coo over a baby or too - very peculiar side-effect!). Also, have just been trying to keep busy and not think or go on internet to Google scary things  . I've got my op on the 18th December (most likely in and out on the same day), so I'll miss the last (fun!) week of school, but won't get the results back till after New Year probably, due to seasonal stuff. NOT looking forward to the Xmas holidays this year!

Congrats to Maisie on the BFP - I know it's early days and you're bound to be anxious given your history, but I'm so glad you're on your way at least.

Kat - Glad to hear you're recovering OK and not suffering TOO much from the zoladex. I'm hoping the discovery of the endo might be the "end o'" your IF issues   - sorry, dreadful joke!!

Lorna and Maz - Think you're both mad moving so close to Xmas, but it sounds like you've got everything in progress. Lorna - any more thoughts on Ninewells/ERI? Will pm you later in the week.

Hi to everyone else - welcome to the new girls, thinking of the bumps and good luck to those about to start again.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls just a quickie to say am still alive as am at work, been hectic trying to get stuff organised, working full time and christmas comming so quickly.

Lorna was nice to bump into you in ikea the other day, hope you are getting your housesorted and enjoying all those takeaways  glad you decided to stick to eri they are good and dundee sounded a bit negative, good luck for march honey, 3rd time lucky got everything crossed for you and the other girls                  


jan nice to hear from you good luck for the 18th dec, hope everything goes well and you get the all clear asap and can stop worrying, am thinking of you honey        

hi jayne hows things?

kat glad the headaches a bit better hope you are well honey, i am fine thanks just trying to get everything organised for christmas, so many prezzies to buy 

unlucky deb so sorry honey, when is your test at eri? is it possible you tested to early? i didnt try accupuncture but went and got lots of homeopathic tablets from guy at york place he was very good, not sure if it was coincidence that tx worked as was on them for quite a while, good luck for the future honey

hi tracey sorry you are feeling down hope you are ok, best of tluck for the future

donna how are you?

roma welcome, good luck for fet sorry i cant help but good luck.

ok i have to run hi to maz, moira and everyone i have missed

maisie congrats on your bfp honey


ok have to run
kirsty xxx


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

debs so sorry to hear your sad news....im thinking of you.

jan goodluck for the 18th, hope all goes well.

hello to everyone else, just a quickie tonight as im away to watch my programme. hello to everyone else, hope you are all well?

speak soon. tracey xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
sorry been awol- house rennovations taking over life as we knew it!Still no kitchen.Just posted on the still trying to conceive  thread.

Welcome Roma hope you'll find us a good bunch to chat with.Good luck with your tx.

Debs- welcome-so sorry youve been through the mill so many times. Just a point- if you did decide to try again at Edinburgh push for a cancellation apppointment.They try and get you down for 3 mths from last cycle if you want.Lots of us have had cancellations.they over book by 10 women for each month knowing that about that many will cancel . Also there is no waiting list for private at Dundee once you've got your first consultation.Can start after 1st real AF after last tx.Don't get seen by Dr Kay though.Maybe you need some time out to get on with other things?

Kirsty- lovely to bump into you- glad to see you're blooming.We should have a get together sometime again.

Tracey- posted you on other thread, ditto Jan, Kat, maz and maisie. Maz meant to say that orange were a bit shambolic getting us online- they actually have everything in place for mac users but the staff abswering phones don't seem to know that or have updated info whcih led to our delays.Keep pushing them!

jan got my fingers crossed for thr op on 18th.Wierd side effect but obviously you've got scarier things than the IF issues to deal with just now.Take care.

Hi to anyone I;ve missed

I've decided to hang off for a March appointment at Edinburgh as FDr Thong was lovely at my follow up last week.Came out feeling bouyant compared to the tears after Dundee.I'm sure it was partly due to me just having had a negative result that made Dundee seem cold.They are meant to get a good reputation.Having lots of niggly ovary pains since ovulation- think ovaries are complaining about mistreatment.Anyone else had pain after a cycle?

love moonie xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Moonie

Thanks for the information about the cancellations, I went in today as I got a letter on Friday to say contact us when you get your af in December so I did only to be told they are closed for 3 weeks!!! so as I suspected it will be January for FET.  They said a fresh cycle would be April/May if unsuccessful so will call them tomorrow about the cancellations list.  Do you just ask to be put on it??

Debs - sending you lots of love and kisses 

To everyone else thanks for the message of support I am glad I managed to log into this site.  I am sure I will be using it more next year and  hope to convey some good news.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Roma,

they don't put you on a cancellation list - you just have to phone up and hassle them again and again!!  

Maisie, glad you're doing ok-ish - fingers crossed for your first scan.

Jan - all the best for your scan on 18th.

Tracey - how are you doing? 

Lorna - soooo glad you're staying with us!!!  Looks like we will cycle together in March. 

Kirsty - hun, hope you're doing ok with working full time and all that!!!   Take a break!! 

As for me - total Christmas stress ... cards etc. My Mutsch is coming on Friday and I have to get the house a little tidier as well. Also taking part in the Edinburgh Leisure challenge to burn your Christmas Lunch before you eat it (1500 kcal) by 17 December. I've been to the gym three times since Friday and burnt 1038 kcal so far...  

Hope you're all doing ok.

HUGS!
Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Greetings all from a very hot and humid Singapore!!!!
Currently surfing for free at the airport waiting for our flight to Sydney    . Weather outside is absolutely tropical monsoon. The thunder and lightening is right overhead (hoping it'll have gone by the time the flight goes!!)

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to christmas.   to Debs and Roma, hope you are both ok. I'm normally on here a bit but as you can from the post and ticker am on my hols at the moment.

Good luck for the op on th 18th Jan.
Good luck for the scan tomorrow Maisie.
Glad that you are feeling upbeat about the next go Lorna, March will be here before you know it.
Kat hope the next Zoladex is ok.
Kirsty hope you're not feeling too tired and that bum is behaving!

Must go as my free 15 mins is almost up.
Hope you are all looking forward to Christmas (I know I am      )

Love and huge hugs
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just popping on to catch up with you all and check you are ok, i am fine thanks for asking, still working full time but have 2 weeks off starting a week on friday for christmas so cant wait.

lorna yeh we should def all have a meet again soon, good luck with march

kat i know what you mean about christmas stress 

i have to run as going on yet another work christmas night out, table booked for 6pm so better go and do more work before i go

maisie good luck with scan tomorrow

jan not long till the 18th now, hang on in there honey

maz you lucky thing in singapore 

roma, debs, jayne, donna , lynn and everyone i have missed hope you are all well.

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello eveyone   Thanks for the tips girls re waiting lists. I work in the NHS and it is a sad fact that the more often you bother them the faster treatment you get,although I hate to do that I am going to rattle a few cages tomorrow at bloodtest follow up !!! Worth a try anyway ! The waiting kills me we have done IVF for 4 years and we are now in the process of getting an appointment at the Care in Nottingham - just to speed things up.  On doing my own research it has become clear the ERI are MILES behind most other clinics technology wise and as we are not a straight forward easy peezy IVF case I think moving on is a defo option for us ! ERI can't give us a go until July now and I feel we have wasted toooooo much time already ! .
Hope everyone is well and will let you know how I get on tomor xx 

Roma how is DH doing ? dad ok now ?? and be aware ERI tripped me up once before with FET when it didn't work they made me go to the bottom of fresh IVF waiting list.........gits !


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
there really seems to be inconsistency in what ERI tell different people abut waiting lists- we've had this come up before(Jan!).What I would say is that I've been definitely told there is a cancellation waiting list because I 'got to the top' in october having had my previous cycle in april/may even though they didn't tell me there was a list and I was on it!When I had my follow up with Dr Thong last week, having been told the current wait for self funded is around 6mths and I was down for June but they would put me on the cancellation list for march.When we saw him he said he'd put us down for tx in March.I know that Donna didn't ever have to wait the full waiting time on her 5 cycles.
It is about phoning after your 3mth gap and asking if there are any cancellations.The beginning of the month Ciara said is the best time to call and that they don' t mind at all you phoning to ask.In case you don't know its Ciara who deals with the lists so always worth talking to her.Mind you I didn't know till 4 wks before my last cycle that i was being brought forward.

Deb- I'd be really interested to know the reasons you don't rate Edinburgh if you'd care to share.Where are the other clinics scoring higher?I know they don't seem to do blasts, assisted hatching etc.There's always the question over whether to try somewhere else.I noticed Glasgow Royal and Nuffield ( both administered by the same consultant) have success rates for age 37-39 of 30% odd per embryo transfer whereas Edinburgh is only 25%.Significant I think, big difference between 1 in 4 and 1 in 3.

Kitrsty- enjoy your night out- make the most of it. 

Maz- didn't realise you were off on holiday ( again  ) have a fab time.

Kat- here's to march and both of us staying cyst free and starting in time 

love lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

i've not feel of the face of the planet, just keeping low key & upto my eye's in it with fil & xmas & crappy ill health. endo & abscess on my tonsil   .

well had a heart to heart with my doc on monday as she wanted to see my ( i had been avoiding her too). still not completely decided if i will go through ivf again but i will be leaving it at least 6 months to lose weight & let my body recover. my doc is talking about if a go for a final try then i should go completely private & go to the "winston" (dont know if my bank balance could handle it!!!!!)

hope everbody is okay.

i have been reading regularly but still feeling a bit raw, (not even got round to telling people i had another    -ve cycle) will post when i can.

   love & best wishes for 2007 to everybody, let make 2007 the best ever    


donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quick note ... I'm totally fed up just now!!    Thought Zoladex is supposed to suppress my  but I had cramps and bleeding since yesterday!!! Wonder if I am on the right dose. Phoned docs to get a call back, but of course it's Wednesday so I think I can safely say I won't get a callback today!!!  You'd think they get someone to call you back the same day!!!

They're probably phoning tomorrow when I am on my way to have a nice Xmas lunch with some of my ex-colleagues!!!!

So - cramps, bleeding like a pig (Sorry TMI) and that stupid tickly cough is still there as well!!! And the weather is crap outside!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!!

Sorry, ladies .. but am somehow (!?!??!) in rant mode today. 

Personals next time - am too worked up just now...    

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again - just had a call from the docs ... apparently it's normal to have one last full blown  and then go down to spotting etc. They could have told me that when I got my first injection, couldn't they? All they said it would put me into a temporary menopause and suppress the . 

GRRRR!!! DOCTORS!!!!  

Well.. waiting for the postie and then going to the PO and the gym .... bracing the weather ... swimming cozzie anyone  

Kat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Lorna,

As you know I attended ERI, and did get the longed for BFP, so can't really complain too much!

However, I chose to go the Glasgow Nuffield for an early pregnancy scan (cos I'm still really scared and paranoid!).  I had emailed using a link on their website, and the consultant emailed me back and said he was full the next day, but would be able to fit me in at the end of his list. Anyway, what I am trying to say is, he was lovely, it made such a difference having an experienced consultant doing my scan, he was happy to talk about my fears and discuss the 'demise' of my other baby, whereas ERI had just dismissed this and didn't seem interested.  I felt so much happier, so much so, that I have decided to have my baby (all things going well, touch wood etc..) under his care.

I know this doesn't help you much when deciding about fertility treatment, however, if the statistics are better as you stated, then it is worth considering.

Kat,

Feel for you so much, what a time you are having!

Hope you get better soon.

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Donna- good to hear from you.Sorry you've been ill  though- insult to injury.Think your drs advice is good re the ivf.i would try somewhere different if you can and a rest is definitely good.Keep in touch.

kat- sorry you're having yet more AFs- wish mine would appear- late- tx seems to through my cycle out all the time either short or long.enjoy your swim 

fiona- understandable feeling scared.I';m sorry I didn;t realise you lost one of the twins.Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy.I would be getting all the private reassurance I could in your situation too.Best to feel listened to and of course thats what you pay for in a private hospital as opposed to the nhs charging you for the'same' tx.

well hopefully my kitchen will be functional tomorrow- 2 weeks on a crap diet is not improving my mood can't wait to get all the rooms cleared of kitchen junk!

Hi to everyone else.Jan hope you;re ok.
lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi only have 2 seconds so just reading your posts and checking in

lorna yeh hope your kitchen is in full working order today  must be a nightmare

fiona how you doing honey? have you had your 12 week scan yet?

kat sorry about witch honey, sorry you are fed up, hope you are ok

donna nice to here from you honey sorry you have been ill, hope you are ok, take care

hi to everyone else i have to run

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Just to say that I made it through surgery - not fun at all and I really regret not taking the pre-med - and am home. Didn't get to see the surgeon post-op so have no idea what he found. I asked him beforehand whether he'd be able to tell me anything more after surgery and he said "no - nothing more than what I've told you already, that it's very unlikely to be anything nasty". So I'm glad I asked or I would now be convinced that he was avoiding me because he found something bad (not that I'm not thinking that occasionally anyway!). 

I'm to be sent an outpatient apt for 2 weeks time (or as near as they can given available apts and Xmas and New Year). Not sure whether this is just a procedural to check the wound etc or whether I'll get results. I've had a variety of views on when results would be back - from 5-10 days to "at least 2 weeks". Am worrying that the fact that they want to see me in person and relatively quickly is a bad sign. My sister (the nurse) tells me I'm reading too much into stuff and they may well just be wanting to check the wound etc at that apt and the results might not even be back. Also, they know I was planning to do IVF in January (not likely to happen now!) and that I'm feeling very anxious about it all, so that might have a bearing on it too. Aaargh - can you tell I'm stressing about it?

Anyhow, I hope you all have a good Christmas. I know we're all at very different stages of things and some people's Christmases and New Years are going to be pretty tough because once again another year has passed and we're not where we want to be with our lives, so I'll be thinking of you all and hoping that it's at least bearable. I'm not going to say anything about 2007 being a better year, because . . . well, been there, done that and it doesn't change anything . . . but it doesn't mean I don't wish it for all of us.

Love to you all,
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

hi everyone

has anyone been to Napiers at Stockbridge for acupuncture? Have an appointment there today.  I know some folk have been to Lena at Mulberry House.  

Thanks

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

just wanted to say have a nice chriustmas, will be thinking of you all.

jayne sorry never had accupuncture was going to  try it, have fun

jan honey glad op is over with, i hope you get the results asap and your mind can be put at rest and you can plan ivf etc. I am sure they will want to check your wound thats why they will want you back. Good luck anyway and try and enjoy christmas (easier said than done i know).

lorna, kat, donna, maz, fiona, deb, roma tracey and everyone i have missed have a lovely christmas

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

Jan- glad to hear all went as well as can be expected.You're not going to stop being stressed until you get the results but I'm sure its going to be  a routine appt in 2 weeks. Lets hope they can also tell you the results then.Still worth hasselling them in case they're in but no-one is in a rush- they forget how upsetting it can be waiting in limbo land.Hope it heals well and you are able to take your mind off it at Xmas a bit 

Jambo- I've seen two accupuncturists at Stockbridge Napiers through my first cycle.It didn't help me in the long run I have to say as I didn't become pregnant and was not less stressed. I found it painful and actually added to my stress.However, I made an appointment for immediately after my transfer and was glad that i did it.Helped me feel like I was marking the occasion. Also they advertise as an infertility clinic but Rachel didn't know much about infertility or ivf.I ended up giving her references etc.They're supposed to be doing a study to see how helpful it is in conjunction with the nutritionists and chinese herbs etc.Hope it works for you- does seem to be evidence for it. I foud the IVF cd better for relaxing.

twiggy- kitchen now all done apart from painting and flooring.Been working flat out to get the house sorted out for xmas.Hope bumps behaving himself?

Hope everyone has a lovely xmas and at least lets their hair down.next year hopefully we'll be further on our journeys.

        

love lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

lorna yeh hes ok made me sick again this morning but is doing ok, kicking me in the ribs lots  hope you have a lovely christmas honey, glad you got kitchen finished.

hope everyone has a great time and 2007 brings you all your dreams            

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna

Thanks for your comments.  I'm thinking of going to Lena Fong ?? think that's her name instead.  I wasn't convinced at Napiers.  the thing is...when you're on the NHS you're grateful for everything they offer you but when it's "pay as you go" I'm cynical of all the extra treatments they offer...

Back to my cava....

hope you all having a great holiday period

Jayne


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

I hope you had a peaceful Christmas.  I had an HSG (dye test) on the 21st December and found that my left tube is blocked, however there is dye going up the right tube.  Good news however why have I never conceived for the last 6 years then mmmm.... Have a follow up apt in March.  Still to go ahead with the frozen transfer in January.  I am on the countdown till January 2007 to see what it brings.  Hope 2007 brings all your hope and dreams together                       

Love Roma


----------



## TJSK (Dec 2, 2004)

hi girls,

how are you all doing, good i hope? i hope you all have had a lovely xmas? i have not been on here for ages decided to have a wee break from it as i found it depressing to even come on ff. our xmas was good but still found it very hard to deal with, like the rest of you im sure. i have been put on anti depressants and i feel a failure for even being given them from the doctor. im still struggling with dh having kids already, i dont know where its all come from but im starting to regret even doing the ivf in the first place. i am totally exhausted even when i do nothing im so tired, have no energy to do anything and i now feel as if life is passing me by these days...i hate to sound so depressing but i just feel horrid these days!!

goodluck to everyone!! 

tracey xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Tracey - haven't been on here much myself (worrying about results of biopsy on ankle) but I just wanted to send you a huge  . Remember, this is the WORST time of year for anyone with unresolved issues in their lives - I was just having a sob-session with a friend who's a year older than me and doesn't have a bloke and hates Xmas and New Year because everyone else seems happy and settled. It's a time when we look back and look forward and for those of us that aren't where we want to be in our lives, that's hard. Plus it's cold and dark and it's hard to be optimistic when you barely see daylight! And DON'T feel a failure for the anti-depressants - you've been through a lot and you don't feel great, if you had a throat infection you'd take antibiotics, if you had a headache you'd take painkillers and anti-depressants help a lot of people. It doesn't make the situation go away, but it can make it easier for you to deal with and that can't be a bad thing. If they make you feel better, then it's worth it. It won't seem like it just now, but I'm sure that come March the combination of them and a bit of sunlight will have you feeling more optimistic. In the meantime, hang in there and remember that we're here for you if you need us.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

tracey- I've pm'd you.I second everything Jan says.Take care of yourself.

Jan- how are you getting on honey?I've been thinking about you and how worried I know you'll be waiting on the results. Is it worth hasseling them from this week ?can't remember what date your followup is now? How is it healing? Got everything crossed for you.hugs.

Roma- at last you have a reason I suppose.Any talk of them doing a recannilisation procedure on the blocked tube? Suppose its irrelevant if you've FET to do. But worth thinking about.Good luck for January!

Hi to everyone else-sorry been awol as needed a break and been hectic over xmas.Hope you all had a lovely christmas despite the obvious.Have a toast to us all tonight to wish us a successful and peaceful New Year.Here's to us girls!

love Lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

have been very busy this month with my mum's visit, Christmas (and the annual Xmas blues!!!), my birthday (I HATE having birthday between Crimbo and New Year!!!) yesterday and today New Year's. It's the time I'd rather stay in bed and pull the duvet over my head. Weather is also crap ... WANT SNOW!!!! 

Seem to be ok on Zoladex ... 2nd injection was Friday before Xmas, and so far it's just maybe moodswings and some headaches... wonder how the  will be around 14th. Hope it's getting lighter.  I have some small niggles from the Endo but nothing too bad. 

Tracey - Think you need a Chocolate Soup Trip ... shall we meet up again in January, Ladies Big   from me for both you and DH!!! Don't feel like a failure about anti-depressants ... I totally agree with what Jan said about that!!! 

Jan - hun, I keep my fingers and toes crossed for you for the biopsy!! 

Roma - fingers crossed they can open your tubes ... for mine it was too late/couldn't be doing anything but remove them. 

Jayne, Donna, Kirsty, Fiona, Deb and everyone else - hope you're doing ok!!!! 

Girls, hope you had a fab Christmas (well... as good as it gets with us) and enjoy Hogmanay today!!!     DH and I will have dinner (Raclette) to ourselves and BIL and his GF are coming to watch American Football from 6 - 9pm. DH will probably watch the other game after that by himself and I may do some scrapbooking.... so it's a very quiet New Year for us again... wonder if they call off the Streetparty again as it's really high winds as it seems just now.

   to all of you - and maybe we can fit in another meet next month!!! 

Kat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year and Good Luck for 2007.

2007, lucky number 7!!  hopefully will bring good news for you all.

I'm home alone at the moment, so just going to have an early night tonight!

Have some (well, lots) of Champagne for me!

Take Care, Lots of Love

Fiona x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

just wanted to pop on and say hi and am thinking of you all, lets hope 2007 brings everyone there dreams     

my computer is playing up a bit but will try and get on again soon

fiona how are you doing honey?

kat happy belated birthday honey, its my birthday today having a quiet one as scott is at work, going round to my grans later for a new year buffet. Glad the zoladax not causing to many problems, good luck with tx

lorna hope you had a nice christmas in your new house honey


jan how are you bearing up honey? hope you get the test results soon and they put your mind at rest, all the best for 2007.


tracy honey dont feel bad about antidepressants we all know how hard infertility is and you have been through alot, all the best for 2007 honey.


roma at least one tube is clear honey, good luck for fet this month.


jayne good luck with accupunture, all the best for 2007

ok have to run will speak soon good luck to everyone.

kirsty xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Kirsty,

I'm fine.  Hope you are too?

Just wanted to wish you HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Love 

Fiona x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

how is everybody ? hope you all had a good xmas & hopefully this will be a great 2007 for all of us.

my fil passed away on 21 december so not really been able to get into the spirit of it really.
but its a new year & we will just have to wait & see what it brings for us.

think we need some             for our expectant mummies & all us wannabe mummies.

speak soon


donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
Happy new Year-hope it brings us all closer to our dreams 

Donna- so sorry to hear about FIL.Guess you've not had a very good time of it.As you say its a new year and lets hope for a better one.

Kirsty- happy birthday hon    Just think this time next year your little boy will be having a pressie bought for you.Exciting!

kat- honey sorry i missed you birthday- happy belated! 

Hope everyone else has 'dried out'! We had  a quiet one as DH had chest infection-still, managed to open a couple of bottles 

love lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All​
Got back my holidays on Sunday (just). Landed at Edinburgh at 8.30pm and they finally let us off the plane at 9.40pm. It was too dangerous for us to disembark  I'll spare you the details of the descent but suffice to say I'll be glad not to get on another plane for a while 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas and New Year with lots of mince pies and bubbly all round (except for Kirsty, Maisie and Fiona  )

Kat- Belated  from me too. sorry I missed it but hope you had a good day. Hope that the whole AF/ Zoladex has settled down for you and that you are on course for your next treatment.

Lorna- How's the kitchen taking shape? Have you finished the floor and painting yet? It'll be so nice to have completed a room that is your own. DH and I are raring to go with our place now that we are back, just can't decide whether to do the living room or dining room first! Hope all is well with you.

Jan- glad that the op is over with and hoping that everything has gone well with regard to the biopsy. Fingers crossed you can put all this behind you and look forward to a positive 2007.

Tracey- so sorry that you are feeling so down hunny. Sending a huge  to you. Hang in there and things will pick up. I know that no one likes having to take meds but the little happy pills do work, just give them time and you will start to see little improvements. Did your GP give you information on support groups, websites etc? If you need anything else just give me a shout and I can get it for you. As Jan said we're here for you too.

Donna- so sorry to hear about your FIL. You've been through the mill too these last few weeks. Really hope that 2007 is a better year for you (and all of us for that matter).

Roma- glad to hear that you still have a functioning tube, great news. Fingers crossed for you if you do have FET this month. Let us know how things go.

Fiona- how are you keeping these days? Expanding at an exponential rate yet? Hope bump and you have a great 2007.

Kirsty- hope you had a great 2 weeks off. How much longer until you start mat leave? Are you counting down the days yet? Happy Birthday for yesterday. Hope you had a great day, next years will be even better 

Maisie- are you still out there? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope everything is ok?

As for me I had an absolutely fab holiday! Weather was a bit mixed unfortunately but I still managed to get a bit of a tan so can't complain. Was great to spend some time with friends and both the weddings we went to were fantastic occasions.

AF arrived on the 30th Dec so called EFREC when I got home to see what they said. Ciara called back straightaway and said they'd take me on this cycle  Wasn't quite expecting that!! Just had to hammer the VISA card (still got bits of the holiday to pay for yet  ) for another £3200. Had baseline scan this morning, picked up the injections and I start d/r on the 21st  . Fingers crossed for second time lucky then! Word of warning though.. had my scan by Dr Laki (?) (the very young looking Indian Dr, who's name begins with L and then I can't remember how it goes) and she is very obviously about 5 - 6 months pregnant. Lovely for her but a bit of a slap in the face for the patients. Unfortunatley the irony of it was not lost on me this morning 

Anyway enough of me..... Much hugs and love all round for a fantastic 2007!!! I'm definitely up for another Choc Soup afternoon sometime soon (before I have to cut out the caffeine completely  ).

Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all!

Thank you to everyone for your good wishes and kind words - you're a wonderful bunch.

Back at the hopsital today (Lauriston Building, after a brief panic when I realised the apt card did NOT say NRIE like I thought) and got the all clear. It _was_ a tumour (a Giant Cell Tumour - sounds scary but isn't) but it was benign. Apparently it does have a tendency to recur and spread (and appear in other bits of the body!) and can be not so nice if it pops up around organs, but they're quite happy they got all of it, so I'm just to monitor the area and in the meantime they're happy for me to go off and do IVF.

I cannot tell you how relieved I am - I started giggling in the consulting room . I've been putting off so much since they told me it was a "growth" and not a ganglion almost 3 months ago (not to mention how much we've put off on the last 4 years of ttc) and it's been a real lesson in what's important to me. I've had moments in the past of thinking that there wasn't much point in life if I didn't have a baby, but I've discovered that actually life is pretty good just the way it is and although a baby would make it even better I want to enjoy what I have regardless. So we'll do an IVF with immune stuff or donor eggs but I'm also going to get on and enjoy myself . Please remind me of this if I start sounding miserable in a couple of months time !!

Tracey- I hope you're feeling a bit better. Please keep in touch with us and let us know if we can cheer you up in any way.

Kat - How's the pretend menopause treating you? And have you had any explanation at all as to why they thought your cyst was on the opposite ovary to the one it really was on (have you got a mirror stored in there or something? )?

Donna - As Maz says, I'm really sorry to hear about your FIL. Losing a loved one is tough at any time of year, but there's something particularly hard about losing someone around Christmas time - I think it's the contrast between how jolly you're meant to feel at this time of year and how awful you actually feel.

Maz - What a start to 2007!! I hope it brings a very happy new year and a new pg for you.

Kirsty - How are you doing? Just think what Christmas is going to be like this time next year - very exciting !

Lorna - What's happening with you just now? Did you manage to have a Christmas rest or was the house taking up a lot of time. Have been thinking about your "what do I do now?" dilemma - have you been to see anyone in careers? Can't remember which college/uni you were at, but their careers service would be able to see you and I think Edinburgh Uni's career service sees people who aren't their grads. I did that when I went through a "don't know what I want to be when I grow up" spell (and it led me into teaching ). Just a thought.

Maisie - hope all is going well with your pg. Are they monitoring you carefully and are you managing to feel reassured?

Hi to everyone else and a great 2007 to all of us (personally, I could see 2006 far enough ).

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jan,

FANTASTIC NEWS !!!!!      

So pleased to hear that all is clear and everything was benign. What a massive relief it must be for you (& DH). Definitely cause for a celebratory meet up. Good to hear that you can get on with treatment in 2007 now.

Big hugs
Maz x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Silver 6 - Just read your posting.  I am new to this site and I just wanted to say I am glad your result is a good one.  I can relate to your postive thinking.

To everyone else I would like to wish you all a happy new year and thank you for all your messages of support.

I have my appt on Friday 05/01/07 for bloods and scan, just going to go with the flow if it is meant to happen it will.  I hope I can say that in a months time!!!       

Romaxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

jan so glad to hear you got the all clear honey must be such a relief, lets hope 2007 is a brill year for us all    

donna so sorry to hear about your fil honey hope you are ok, lets hope 2007 brings you more luck aswell

roma good luck for your appointment tomorrow honey let us know how you get on

maz how are you? glad you had a good holiday even though the plane journey sounds a bit hairy  i am back at work on monday for another 2 weeks then thats me finished so yes 10 working days to go  good luck with this cycle honey hope it all works out.

lorna sorry dh has chest infection hope he is feeling better, thanks for birthday wishes, all the best for 2007.

fiona glad you are well honey, when does dh get home??

ok have to run will speak again soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Roma,

Hope all goes well with the scan & bloods today. Fingers crossed for a lovely BFP at the end of the month! Take care of yourself and let us know how you get on.

Hugs
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies,

just a quick note ... not feeling too well (face hurts ... fear there is a sinusitis coming on). 

Jan - sorry I didn't reply to your txt yesterday ... had to do studying and then housework and totally forgot after that! Glad about the news - was about to ask if that affects your IVF but you already answered that question. 

Roma - hope your scan goes ok today.

Maz - great that you're already on the bandwagon again ...  Hope the injections are not too bad this time round.

Donna - so sorry about your FIL passing away ...  Can imagine that you're not up to chat much etc.

Kirsty - how are you doing, hun? Happy belated birthday from me too!!!  

Lorna - Hope your DH is feeling better soon .

Maisie, Deb, Jayne, Fiona - all going well so far in 2007 

Off to do some more studying now ... opting for "interactive" (i.e. on the net) as the books don't really do the trick for me just now.  Hope I'll get SOMETHING into my brain before 26th January (last practical module).

HUGS and   for us all!  

Kat


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Maz,

Thanks for asking, I'm keeping ok.  Got a wee bump, but nothing too noticable yet!!  Good Luck with your cycle, hope and pray you get a BFP!!!

Roma,

How did your scan etc go today?  All well, I hope!!! 

Kirsty,

DH hopefully comes home on 18th Jan!!  How are you doing?  Not long now!!

Kat,

Hope your studying is going well.  I'm sure you'll do great!

Take care everyone, and Lots of Luck!

Fiona x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a good weekend. Must have been as no one was posting    

Fiona- glad to hear that bump is begining to show. Must make it more real for you now, won't be long until bean is keepig you awake at night with all the kicking!

Kirsty- how are you doing? Only 1 more Monday morning to go now that this one is out the way   Bet you can't wait to finish. Can't believe baby is almost here now. I think you were only about 10 weeks when I first joined FF. looking forward to seeing the wee man when he arrives.

Kat- how are you doing? Has this cycle settled down? Hope the treatment is working for you and you're pain free these days.

Jan- you still on celebratory mode after the all clear? Hope all is well.

Lorna- how's the kitchen? You moved on to another room yet. We went out and spent £££ in John lewis on Saturday. New lights for the downstairs rooms, new mattress for the spare bed. Were too tired after that to go to M&S and order the new sofa    . Also taken delivery of my Mum & Dad's wallpaper stripper so the living room starts next weekend   Hope your DIY is going well.

Roma- any word on your results yet? Hope everythign is on schedule for treatment. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Jayne- hope you've sorted out the accupuncture sessions. Interested to hear how you get on with it. I know Kat and Donna both do accupuncture and find it helps. I'm still toying with the idea, just haven't got around to bookign anything. Hope 2007 is your year!!

Tracey- you hanging in there hunny? Hope things are picking up for you. Here for you anytime you want to chat.

Donna- thinking of you too. Hope you're doing ok.

Anyone heard from Maisie? Hope everything is going well for her so far.

Whew   didn't mean to write such a long post. Suppose I'd better get back to work   Have a good week everyone. Hugs all round (hope I haven't missed anyone- sorry if I have)

Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

maz wow you sound very busy with decorating and shopping for the house aswell  yeh just 1 more monday morning to go, although this one has felt extremely long  thank god only got 2 weeks left work is driving me mad   take care honey

fiona glad its not long until dh gets back, glad you are doing well and bump beginning to show, wont be long before you are getting kicked to bits  did you book a scan at livingston?

kat hope you are feeling better honey and sinus has calmed down, i am ok thanks, good luck with study

roma how did your scan go?

jan whats the next step honey

lorna hows dh feeling?

jayne/ donna did you watch rangers game yesterday?

ok have to get back to work speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Twiggy, I can't believe you are so nearly there.  How are you keeeping?

Yes I watched the Rangers game.  They really are struggling at the moment...The Pars have nothing to fear in the next round so I hope we do well.  I was in Stranraer at the weekend for the cup game.  What aday out...brilliant!

Maz, I hope you're looking forward to your treatment.  I decided not to go back to napiers after reading a few posts but am seeing Lena Fong today at half two.  Will let you know how I get on.  

Hope everyone else is well

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jayne glad you enjoyed the footie honey, hope we get through next round to after me slagging rangers  i am ok quiet uncomphy now but not complaining, getting a bit scared about labour but will be worth it, how are you doing?

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick hello ... I am totally scared that my module 12 is only 18 (?) days away ... and my brain currently draws a total blank!!!  

Then it's 4-6 weeks after that for the exam... HELP!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok - sinusitis seems to have not appeared, but I had a bit of a sore throat yesterday ... seems my body is putting me through all the cold symptoms at the moment ...  

HUGS and  to us all!!  

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't been on for months. I felt I would stay off the board because I know how difficult it is when you are waiting for treatment, going through treatment and wondering if it will ever happen. I have been keeping up to date though and I really hope that this is the year for all you lovely ladies. I speak about you a lot with my DP and both of us send our love and positive thoughts to you all and really, really hope that you all get your dream sooner rather than later.
A quick me update (sorry if it seems insensitive after what I have just said) - I am nearly 30 weeks (my ticker is wrong, I think it is a week out) and both babies seem to be doing well. They are a good size and all the docs have said that twins tend to be born a few weeks early, so not too long to go now. I saw Dr Raja one day at the hospital and he was as sweet as ever and I sometimes see Dr Mary at the twins clinic. We joke with her that she was more involved than either of us cos she did my EC and ET. 
I do feel so lucky because we only had 3 eggs of which 2 fertilised and took. So remember miracles do happen! 
Lots of love and positive thoughts.  
Moira xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Moira,

Great to hear that the babies are doing well and you are finally over the morning sickness     You must be getting excited/nervous by now. Really hope all goes well and sometime in early March you will be Mum to two little bundles of joy.

Keep us posted with your news.

Love and hugs

Maz x


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Moira - glad everything is going well for you,not long now you will be getting really excited.

I got my scan last Friday, I had a small cyst the size of a follicle so nothing to worry.  Got bloods taken and I go back tomorrow (Thursday) to get more bloods.  I am on day 9 tomorrow so shall wait to see what outcome we get from that.  Feeling relaxed about it all, continuing my acupuncture each week.

Happy thoughts and sticky vibes to everyone

Love Romax


----------



## trixybelle (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place. I wanted to ask how long we should expect to wait to get an appointment for IVF and then how long the wait is for IVF. We were referred in the middle of December to the RIE. I have just had my 3rd lap in 2 years for endometriosis and am currently on zoladex. I am keen to get things started asap, after a bit of time for recovery, but I am worried that the process may take a long time.
Fiona.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Fiona, 

Welcome to our little group. I think appointment for investigation etc. is going fairly quickly ... we got ours within 3 months I believe. As for IVF treatment - depends on which way you're going ... private is approx 6 months waiting list, while NHS is 3 - 3.5 years. 

I am currently on 2nd month Zoladex as well after 3 Laparoscopies (one diagnostic - no endo found, one for removing both fallopian tubes - no endo found and 3rd one to drain ovarian cyst - and finally (!!! I am showing classical endo signs since I'm 13!!!) endo was diagnosed. Have a follow-up appointment next Monday ... maybe will find out the grading of the endo and what Dr Thong meant by the fact my lower regions are looking like "Tiger country" (I know it means that you cannot "see" anything .. but does that mean that I have lots of adhesions or what?). Appt is with Dr Ding, so maybe more info than Dr Thong.

Moira - soooo glad your 2 little ones are coming along nicely!!! Scary how quickly time flies, isn't it  

Roma - Sounds like you're doing ok ... keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! 

I just made my next appointment with Julia for acupuncture, this time to tackle symptoms of endo and side-effects of the Zoladex ... Anyone else (Tracy?) having had absolutely slump in energy and tiredness?? I can sleep 7 hours and am tired when I wake up, can sleep 9 hours and same result.   

Hugs and  from me!!  

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,
How is everyone?

Jan/Lorna you've both been very quiet recently? Hope all is well with you both?

Fiona-  welcome to the group, looking forward to getting ot know you . Hope you hear about your appointment soon. As Kat says it's usually about a 3 month wait for first appointment. I think if there is a reason for the infertility then you pretty much go on the list straight away once all the investigations are done. As Kat says it's about 6 months just now for self funded and 3+ years for NHS. Most of us have self-funded as the NHS wait is soooo long. Current price for IVF at Edinburgh is £3200 for a fresh cycle.

Kat- hope the studying is going well. You'll be fine! Hope the cold has finally gone too, seems to have been doing the rounds the last couple of weeks. Good luck for the appointment on Monday, hope you get some clarity on what Dr Thong meant and what the treatment plan will be. Fingers crossed you are still on for treatment in March.

Roma- hope everything went well yesterday and the bloods results are fine. Good to hear that you are feeling relaxed. That always helps  

Kirsty- how are you doing? 1 week to go at work   

Hope everyone else is well, donna, jayne, moira, fionajane, tracey, maisie ??

Have a great weekend girls

Maz x


----------



## trixybelle (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi, thanks for your replies. I think I am just very impatient to get started now that I know that IVF is basically the only option.
Kat, I had zoladex last year and seem to remember that it made me very tired, my brain was also quite 'fuzzy' and my short term memory was poor (I had to write everything on post it notes at work). I am starting to notice all the side effects again but it is still good to have a break from the pain I was getting with my endometriosis.
Fiona.


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi folks

Hope your weekend has been relaxing.

Fiona- I hope you get an appointment soon, I know how difficult is it waiting.

It looks like the transfer of my frosties could go ahead on Wednesday.  To be honest I am getting nervous now.  I am sending good vibes to keep the embryos, together with a lot of hope.  Here goes the rollercoaster that we are all so familiar with!!!      

Thinking of you all
Romax


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
how is everyone? I don't know where the time goes- really I don't.Before I know it I've not logged on for days!

Maz- how are you settling into the new house? Believe me it can take over your life! How's the stripping going? We've sort of run out of 'budget' and inclination to do  more just now but can't leave it the way it is!Scary how you can learn to live with varicose vein wallpaper and patterened carpet  Vomplacency is not an option! Having the rewiring done at the end of january and while we're away in Toronto, the house will be decorated downstaris anyway.But we have to strip the hall, downstairs bedroom and living/dining room and there seems to be acres of wall.

Roma- good luck with the defrosting of your frosties this week- keeping everything crossed for you  

Fiona/trixybelle- hope your wait isn't too long.Glad to hear the endo is getting under control though.has to be a relief.

Kat- hope your appointment goes well today.We found Dr thong really nice and open to questions at ours.Hope he's already regretting saying such negative things about your poor insides.Last thing we need is to feel more alienated from our reproductive bits. Hard to feel nurturing about them at the best of times! Good luck with the studying- dh is really struggling to get on with his- he's only just got over 2 weeks of the flu which coincided with a deadline. 

Kirsty- not long to go now!!!How exciting for you.In case you're not on much between now and the big day- I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you have a good experience.   

Moira- same for you- can't believe you're so near EDD.  

Jayne- how are you?

Donna?Jan? maisie? Hope you're all well and we'll see you bon here for chatting soon.

We went to see The Pursuit of Happyness last night and it was a fab and inspiring story but both of us found it hard and shed a few tears when we came out- all the father and son stuff.Just a warning if you're feeling delicate.here's hoping we get there ourselves this year.  
love lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls can only do a quicky as having a quick coffee break at work, this is my last week now thank godness, less than 3 weeks until due and very uncomphy.

Hope you are all well

lorna hows the new kitchen?  you will be on next tx before you know it, 3rd time lucky honey, sending you all the luck in the world

moira 30 weeks omg i didnt think you were so far on, glad you and the babies are doing well. 

roma good luck with getting the frosties transfered, i can feel 2007 going to be a good year for eri girls 

fiona welcome to the board honey good luck with the waiting list, i think ivf is about 9 months for private and 3.5 years nhs but you can go on both lists and ask to be told of any cancellations.

maz yeh last week honey thanks for remembering, how are you?

kat god luck with your exams

jan how are you doing?

donna/ jayne how are you two?

ok have to run will try and get back on soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

So - I went from euphoria to feeling shakey again as I realised how rare the thing I had was and that it could still recur. The GP hasn't had any word from the hospital yet, so I have no details (practically ran out the hospital once they told me it wasn't malignant and asked no questions - most unlike me!), but she said they must have been a bit worried at the op to want me back so quickly - even tho it turned out not to be malignant. Nothing to worry about for now, but I want to know what to do for the future. The GP's going to get in touch when they get the consultant's letter - lovely GP  . I also got into the whole paranoia thing -  "were they definitely MY results", "were the samples mixed up", "did they just decide not to tell me how bad it is cos there's nothing to be done" - DH telling me I'm insane (it's quite possible  ) - then there was that report about the poor bloke who was diagnosed with MS in 1995 but the specialists only told him last year since they thought knowing wouldn't help him!!!!!! I really don't need to read things like that! However, I'm back at work and that always keeps me occupied - they've given me a student this term too, so I'm really busy already.

Lorna - good to hear from you! Sounds like you're feeling about your house the way we feel about ours. I'm glad you're getting away for a bit - hopefully it'll make the DIY slightly less galling when you get back! Will PM you later.

Kirsty - I can't BELIEVE you've only got 3 weeks to go! No wonder you're not feeling too comfy. Take really good care of yourself - we'll be looking forward to the announcement  .

Fiona - the waiting is really annoying! What stage are you at - have they put you on any lists yet?

Maz - how are you doing?

Kat - hope your apt went well today. Like you, I don't get much out of Dr T - clearly Lorna has a secret to communication we've missed. I'm certain he's a perfectly nice bloke and v good at his job - I'm just someone who needs to know detail and I think I just got off on the wrong foot. The fact that so many folk on here are happy with their treatment makes me think it's just a personality thing with me (happens with teachers too, so I should know!). 

Roma - glad to hear it's all going along pretty well. Cysts seem pretty much par for the course - I had one and they just left it since it was small and clearly nothing to fret about.

Jayne - hope the accupuncture went well. I've been to Napiers too and a couple of other places, but accupuncture didn't agree with me - kept getting shooting pains every time I moved a millimetre.

Other Fiona and Moira - glad to hear the bumps are coming on nicely. It's good to have a happy story on here!

Now that I've got the go ahead to do IVF if I want to, I'm a bit stuck - I came off all my meds because of the op and I need at least 3 months solid on the Metformin to get the best quality eggs, so can't do it before Easter. Stupidly, I stopped the Pregnacare too (hey - the end of the world was nigh  ), so I've been off the folic acid for a month or so too. Plus, the clinic we were going to do the next go at (with immune tx for the mcs) is on Panorama tonight - never something you look for in an IVF clinic  ! Even if the Panorama programme doesn't put us off, my sister's about to totally do up her house (no central heating, dodgy wiring, mouldy, peeling wallpaper - not nice) so we couldn't stay with them after May (and probably would freeze if we stay with them before then, bless them!). Plus a temporary promoted post has come up at school, so I feel I should at least apply, and if by some miracle I got it, I'd need to give it my best shot till the summer. So it may be Nottingham in the summer or at least after Easter - they came out really well in the same HFEA report that the other clinic did badly in.

Anyhow, all that said, I'm still feeling much calmer about the whole baby thing - I was even able to show the class one of the wee girl's mum's scan photo without feeling like crying. I think we just need to keep going and do more in the rest of our lives so we have a bit of balance. We've put off so much over the last 4 years, and we'd like to get on and enjoy ourselves a bit more - move house, get away more (York in February - not exactly a round the world trip but lovely to be somewhere else regardless).

Well, I need to go and get my CV knocked into shape - haven't done one for 7 years!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

How's things?

Jan- good to hear from you. Sorry things were a bit unsettled recently, but only to be expected after everything you've gone through. Don't beat yourself up about having a 'wobble' , your doing great all things considered   Good to know that you have a decent GP who is following things up closely for you. Hope being back at work is a bit of a welcome break from the trials of the past few months! Sounds like you are busy with your student and prospect of promotion   Good luck with that, keep everything crossed for you that you get it, if it's what you want. Sounds like you've got plans made for 07 with house moves and holidays etc.. Hope you're able to make a decison about treatment too. Have you been following the ARGC thread? Lots of debate about last nights programme but most of the girls having or had treatment are very supportive of the unit.

Lorna- You off on holiday to Canada then? Pack some thermals as I can't imagine Toronto in January is the warmest of places   Hope the paper stripping is coming along (we haven't even started yet). Let me know how you get on with the rewiring. Something I'm considering for our place as it's so old and there are wires of all description trailed around the house, painted onto door frames and coming out of walls in the weirdest of places! I know what you mean about running out of enthusiasm, I just can't seem to summon any up to get started. Been buying lots of accessories for the house but haven't managed to do anything substantial yet. The lousy weather hasn't helped much either   Saw the trailers for the Will Smith movie and quite fancied going to see it (best get there soon before I become hromonal   ), will let you know what I think.

Kat- how's the studying going? Hope you're not feeling too stressed out. Good luck for the exam (is it next month?)Has the endo and everything settled down now? Let us know how you get on with Dr Thong today (I'm feeling left out as I've been going to EFREC for 2.5 years now and I've never even met the man! He has passed comment on pictures of my insides though     )

Kirsty- only 3 days of work to go     Bet you can't wait to finish and get some rest. No rushing about now, you are supposed to be taking it easy. Wee man must be getting ready to make an appearance if you are feeling uncomfy now. Can't wait to see him too!

Fionajane- how are you getting on? Do you know if it's a boy or girl or are you just keeping it a surprise?

Fiona- hope you get an appointment soon.

Roma- keeping everythign crossed for you and your frosties   Hope all goes well if you do get them back in tomorrow.

Moira- hope the twins are behaving themselves   Do let us know when they arrive. Can't believe it'll only be a few weeks away! But they do have to hang in until end of Feb at least (tell them I said so   )

Things with me are fine   Back at work and got lots on but finding it a bit hard to concentrate (would help if I stopped surfing FF all the time). Round 2 starts on Sunday with the downreg   Trying to psych myself up for the injections again. Really hoping I get more embies this time and I don't have to inject for longer. I was quite pleased with the two I got last time but since joining FF have realised it was a bit of a poor response. Did ask Dr Raja about it at follow up but he said everything was fine and they had no plans to change drug protocol so I'm just on same as before buserelin 0.5 followed by gonalf. Still as Moira says she had same response as me last time (2 days apart) and the twins are now 30 weeks!

Not looking forward to the mood swings but so it goes. the thing swe have to put up with huh 

Hope everyone is well.

Hugs
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

maz yeh 2 1/2 days to go now  got so much still to organise though, want to give house a good clean etc ready so can come home to a tidy place. My ribs and back are really sore, he is facing the wrong way and using my right hand side of ribs as a wedge, aww, is sore sitting at work all day but hopefully going to finish thursday night . Good luck on sunday with start of dr, hope mood swings are ok and you get a good reponse, thinking of you honey.

jan sorry you have been  through such a hard time honey, i am sure they are getting you back quickly for a precaution, at least you will be able to have a list of questions ready for them. Whats your class like this year? good luck with applying for temp promotion. Nottingham sounds good, good luck witht hat aswell, keeping everything crossed for all you eri girls, 2007 will be your year  take care honey nice to hear from you.


ok better get back to work hope everyone else is good

kirsty xxx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls,
I know some of you from the ninewells/still trying messages, but haven't encountered you all yet.  Just to put you up to speed with my sorry tail.  I had IVF at ERI in Oct/Nov and had a positve test at end of Nov.  Our 7 wk scan was fine, but when we went for our 11 week scan they found that the baby had died at about 7/8 weeks, so I have just had a D&C on Monday.  As you can imagine feeling pretty fed up.  We lost our other baby in Sept 2005 at 13 weeks due to a foetal abnormality, so it is starting to feel like maybe we are not meant to have children.  We still have 3 frosties from IVF but not sure about when and if to try again with these.  Don't know if I can go through another emotional rollercoaster.
Sorry to have my first post on this thread as such a downer. 
It is good to hear that others have more positive news - Jan, i was pleased to hear that things are clear and you are feeling more positive about things, and good luck to all those who are 'due'.
Maz - best of luck with this cycle.

All the best,

MJ


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Maisie,

I am so sorry to hear your news  . Sending you a huge hug  and all the love in the world. Hope you and DH can keep strong to support each other through this.

Don't rush to make any decisions about future therapy until you've had time to grieve. Take care of yourself. Here for you, PM me anytime if you want to chat or meet up.

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG Maisie, my poor girl  I'm so upset to hear your news. I knew you were anxious anyway because of your first baby but really hoped things would work out this time for you.You must be devastated.We're here for you.If i  be of any help drop me a line anytime- even if its just for a rant/cry about the unfairness of life.Sending you big hugs and heartfelt sympathy
love lorna xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi folks

I hope you are all well,

Well 2 embies survived  !!! Both on board.  Now I am on my 2 week wait!!!!  Taking it easy.  Have set up my 2 week dairy to write how I may be feeling that particular day.

Need lots of sticky vibes and glue for these precious embies, just need one to stick

Take care everyone

Roma


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just been reading some posts as I did not have time yesterday.

Maisie - I know the heartache you are feeling right now, when your joy can turn to so much pain.  All I can say is a quote that has encouraged me to try again after our daughter was stillborn.

"When the world says give up, hope whispers try one more time"

Just want to send you a big hug and hope that you have suportive people around you

Love Romaxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Maisie  . You wee soul  . I feel so much for you just now - miscarriage is hard enough, but missed mc is particularly cruel. Maz is right - don't even try to make decisions just now. Give yourself some time to recover and see how you feel. In the meantime, we're all here for you - like Lorna says. If you want to chat or get together sometime, just shout - it's been a while since we've all met up.
Sending you big hugs.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

just to let you know kat was in hospital with a cyst again, hopefully she is out again, good luck kat    


maisie i am so sorry honey, cant imagine how you are feeling, thinking of you honey

jan how are you?


roma that is a lovely quote honey, how are you? when is test day then? is great that 2 embries are onborad, got everything crossed for you honey

lorna, maz, donna, jayne and everyone i have missed hope you are all well

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Kirsty, hun - yes, I got out on Thursday and posted here yesterday!  

Texting doesn't seem to be the fastest way ... had another girl getting/reading her text after I have been out again! 

Roma - fingers crossed for your ^2WW^ !!!

Maisie - oh, hun!!! So sorry to hear that ...   Thinking of you and your DH!

Would be up for Chocolate Soup (or anywhere else) after next weekend ... I have to power study for the last practical module but could do with a little break on the run-up to my exam (which is between end Feb/mid-March)...  

Anyone 

Hugs,
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi kat

sorry honey did you post on another thread must have missed it, sorry took a while to get your text my battery was dead . Good luck with your exam.

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Thanks so much for you messages of support, they are so kind.  I have been lying low a bit recently trying to let my body and head recover...Back at work now too which helps take my mind off things.  Thanks for the quote Roma, it is really nice and i will try to remember it when i am feeling gloomy.  Good luck with your 2WW.
It would be great to meet up again sometime with you all.  Any suggestions of when and where? 

Love MJ


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

twiggy3 said:


> hi kat
> 
> sorry honey did you post on another thread must have missed it, sorry took a while to get your text my battery was dead . Good luck with your exam.
> 
> kirsty xxxx


Hi Kirsty - you're right!!!! Cannae believe it!!! the forum has swallowed my long post I posted on Friday!!! 

Crap!!!

Well, just a quick heads-up (or not, depending how you see it) that I am back out.

Was another (or better - looks like the same!) ovarian cyst, a little smaller this time. Carmel was confused to see me, as I had been the morning for the follow up with Dr Vani (?) and we were told we would be top of the NHS list in 8-12 months, so now is the question if we do private or wait for NHS....

THAT was before I had excruiating pain Monday night after dinner, called NHS 24 at around 10:30pm, got booked in for an OOH (out of hours) appointment at the Western for 11:30pm and then went to ERI as WGH doesn't have a gynae ward!!! Again 8 attempts to get the canula somewhere into my veins and got to sleep from 2-4 am when a very young (I bet he was younger than me!!!) and fairly good looking (looked like one of our players as well... huh!) surgeon turned up for yet more tummy prodding (that'll be the 3rd person!!) and then ... errrr... did you know that 2 fingers up yer bum can eliminate appendicitis from your list of possibilities??!!!! How embarassing!!!

Scan Tuesday noon showed a cyst on the left ovary, both liquid and solid as before, but this time smaller (phew!).  Went upstairs again, Dr Thong turned up and didn't look too happy ... he said it's disappointing but booked me for another scan the next day (he doesn't trust those ladies in the USS Maternity part of things).

He did the scan himself (wow!!) with Dr Lakshmi ... first name only, cannot even remember her surname, but she's the pregnant doc (thanks for warning on here!!!). He confirmed the cyst, seemed to have gone down again a bit and looks like endometrioma as well.

Now the old hope of the cyst disappearing or if not ... laparotomy (tummy cut open) with cystectomy. Not sure what I prefer really ... open surgery within 4-6 weeks or maybe a cyst every 3 months with hospitalisation What would you say??

Oh... about those stupid coughs I have after every anaesthetic - my GP said it looks like it's irritation and "nervous cough" due to bruising of the throat from the laryngoscope!!! And no, there's nothing I can do to prevent it or to get rid off it ... so after any OP i'll have to take into account a cough that lasts 6-8 weeks!!! 

OOOPS! That was a fairly long post then!!!! 

HUGS!!! 
Kat


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

hope everybody is okay, 

mazie so sorry to hear your news, thinking about you & dh.

kirsty not long now

kat i had a laparotomy in 2003 to have endometriomas removed from both ovaries the worst being on the right & i am still to this day having problems with the bloody thing on my right hand side. if i knew that i would still have the cyst i dont know if i would agree to the op but i suppose they thought it was a tumor at the time so i didn't have much choice.

will post more later

donna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Been a rough couple of months for all the ERI girls collective group hug called for  plus a definite date at Choc Soup. I finish at 3.30 on Tuesdays so can make a late afternoon meet up fairly easily, other than that it's 5pm so wouldn't make it until 5.30. As for weekends I'm going nowhere for the next 6   so can do anytime that suits you guys. Would be great to meet up.

Ozzie- good to hear from you, hope you're keeping well and not having too much bother from the endo. Hope you and DH have been getting some quality time together in the last few weeks.

Kat- so sorry to hear you were in hospital again  can't believe things flared up again so quickly   Also not liking the 'new' test for appendicitis   You poor thing. Is nowhere left sacred in the world of IF investigations then   You were privileged getting Dr T to do the scan, didn't think he did such lowly procedures these days. Don't envy you with the choice between lap or continual drainage. I'd get all the statistics first for success rates etc.. and likely future hospitalisations etc.. before deciding between the options. Going by Donna's experience the lap doesn't always 'cure' things either. Sorry can't help with the choice as I've never had this problem but happy to help talk through it if you want someone to rant about it to   Hope you are managing to keep   and are studying hard!

MJ-  hope you are hanging in there. Glad you are finding that work helps take you're mind off things but don't overdo it. You've been through so much you need to make sure you get plenty of rest and 'me' time. Thinking of you  

Lorna- how's things? You still stripping the walls or are you on a break from the decorating? I spent all weekend making up new light fittings for DH to put up (luckily I can't reach the ceiling when I'm standing on the ladders, so he had to do all the fixing     ). When are you off to Canada? Must be soon. Have a fab time and enjoy the break when you go.

Jan- how you doing? Did you apply for the other job? Hope all the outstanding issues around your ankle thingy (sorry can't remember technical term   ) are getting resolved and you're feeling less stressed about it all.

Roma- congrats on making it to the 2ww. Hope you are managing to stay sane  . Lots of     and  for those embies.

Kirsty- finished at last! Must have been great not having to go into work this morning! Take it easy these last 2 weeks as after that it'll be non stop! Do let us know when the wee guy puts in an appearance.

Fiona- any word yet on an appointment date for you? Hope you hear soon (the waiting around is often the hardest bit). Here for you if you want to chat or ask questions.

News from me, apart from lots of DIY to do, is that the downreg started on Sunday. Off to a flying start as I managed to give my self a needlestick injury in my thumb, getting the cap off the needle     Oops! So 2 days down and another 16 to go until baseline scan (bl**dy ages away   ) , by which point Dr Lakshmi will be at least 6 months gone ( I know it's not her fault but it's hard enough dealing with pregnant friends and family never mind the IF doctor too- I really do hope she won't be doing EC or ET!!! )

Hope everyone's okay. Was 'talking' to Yoda a few days ago by email and she sends her love and hugs to all, hope's everyone is doing ok and that 2007 is a good year for all us ERI girls. 

Off to catch up on the other boards so will see you all soon (Choc soup hopefully?)

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi girlies, 

I'm joining Maz in the Group hug  !!!

This week is just crap for me, nothing sticks to the brain - and I have my last practical module this weekend (with mock tests!!)... AAAAHHH!!!

DH and I had our 2nd row/disagreement in a row in 2 days ... wow, really can't get better, eh And my crafts are lying idle at the moment...  

Scan yesterday showed that the cyst is going down, and I am up for another scan on 13th Feb at 9am ... anyone else at ERI that time  As for my question whether I can expect a quarterly hospitalisation with yet more cysts Dr Thong (the master of non-committal answers!!!) said "Depends how agressive the disease is" ... NICE!!!!     

Maz - how is the down regging going? Hope all is going ok! 

Donna - with your laparotomy, did they "peel off" the cyst? That's how Dr Thong described it to me. Have to phone Julia tomorrow for a new appointment next week ... was at ERI last Thursday when I was supposed to go to her! 

Roma - how are you doing hun? All ok, no problems in your 2WW? Fingers crossed... and keep it slow!! Feet up and all.

Twiggy, Lorna, Jan, Maisie - how are you doing, hun? All ok? 



Off to read a bit now, and then we're going to watch more TV I think. Going to visit a friend (ex workmate) at the Murrayfield hospital tomorrow, just need some time away from things .. and talking about her hip replacement (she's only 35 or so!!) is better than about my endo etc.

Soooo... who's organising a meetup in February then  

Hugs!
Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kat,

Sorry your having a bad week. Rowing with DH doesn't help either does it? It'll just be the stress from the studying and the upcoming practical. Deep breaths , you'll get through it. Lots of      is what you need.

Glad to hear the cyst is going down, but typical response from Dr T   Doesn't exactly help you make up your mind for treatment options. If all goes to plan I'll be at ERI for a scan on the 13th but probably at 8am, might see you there though!

So who's up for a meet up then? Start voting for afternoon/evening or weekend.... I'm off work week of 12th Feb (busy on 14th for my birthday though) so can do anytime, off sick week of 19th for EC/ET but should probably be lying prostrate on sofa instead of out for chocolate. Every Saturday in Feb is free so far too (how sad is that.. do I really have no social life at all     )

Hope everyone is well

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi girls,
Kat- sorry to hear you've been in the wars again.Flaming cysts- got my fingers crossed this one goes on its own account again. What with exams, fingers up the back and fighting with dh- you must be feeling stressed. Can only get better. 

roma- how's the 2ww going?  

Maz- I think you could maybe reach the ceiling fron the ladder if you really wanted to?   we're just about to start laying some flooring starting in the kitchen but have to wait  for the rewiring in feb till we can lay the oak flooring everywhere else downstairs  get on with it! I'm off to Toronto 23rd feb.I'm definitely in Edinburgh on the tues 30th jan and tues 6th feb then prob for pre tx scan just after that. other than that will just have to see when you guys decide to meet up since its quite a long way now.
great that you've started the d/r- wish they would bump the pregnant Dr- insult to injury that is. Let us knwo how you;re feeling.

kirsty- hope you're enjoying being at home now.Good luck with the impending birth  You must be so excited.

Jan- hope you're feeeling brighter. How did the application go?

Hope everyone else is ok. Who's next for tx?

got a throat infection(2 wks  now) and breast lump.Off to dr on Mon but have been busy despite that. Yoga- ouch- your legs are not meant to be spread that far!

love lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

i will join in on that group hug  lets hope 2007 brings you all your dreams

lorna yeh excited but very nervous, i will text you if anything happens and you could maybe post for me? torronto will be great hope you have a good time, wont be long before your decorating is all done. Not long until you start your next cycle either, good luck honey  


maz oh exciting you are doing ec/et very soon aswell, good luck to you too honey  


kat thanks for posting an update honey lets hope the cyst goes itself, its good news that you are getting close to the top of the nhs list though, good luck   

roma hows the 2ww going?? whens test date ?  


donna nice to hear from you honey, how mare you?

jayne hows it going?

hi to everyone i have misssed

i cant believe how quick this week has gone, been frantically cleaning the house trying to get organised. I have been up since 4am couldnt sleep am also thinking of trying to set up a business so stuff about that flying round my head, once i am in a routine i may have a wee bit time to try and think about what i want to do with the rest of my life work wise as dont really want to be in the job i am in forever. 

ok take care everyone and will speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

How's everyones weekend going? Can't believe what a lovely day it is just now i.e. no rain and sun shining

Just seen this on the media thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82742.msg1080028;boardseen#new

Don't know if anyone would be interested? I'd be happy to talk to them but not keen on being identified etc.. as although close friends and family know, only 2 work colleagues know and I'd rather not make the entire hospital aware of what I'm going through. Anyway just thought I'd flag up the link.

Kat- hope you're feeling better

Lorna- sorry you're feeling poorly, hope the infection clears up soon. You guys are really cracking on with the DIY! Putting me and DH to shame 

Kirsty- not long to go now  I'm getting excited so can't imagine how you feel! Looking forward to seeing the wee man when he arrives and getting to call him by a name! Take care and take it easy.

Roma- how's the 2ww going?

I'm up for choc anytime that suits. Is this Tuesday (30th) too soon to organize for everyone? Or what about the 6th Feb instead? I could probably make it to Choc Soup in Hunters Square for 4pm if that's a good time for everyone else? Let me know what you all think.

Hope everyone else is doing grand  to Jan, Maisie, Donna, Jayne, Tracey, Fiona, Moira

Lots of love

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi

Twiggy, I can't believe you only have 9 days to go.....all the very best.  I hope the labour goes to plan.  

My next treatment is in March so looking forward to that.  

Hope everyone else is well.  Take care

jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

Just a quickie as I'm up to my ears at the moment - should hear tomorrow whether I've got the temp. Principal Teacher post at my school that I interviewed for on Friday so I may be past my ears soon!

I can't do this week or next at all for a meet-up as I have a student and she's on full responsibility for the next couple of weeks. The 6th is my 38th birthday (an ominous one for us girls who haven't managed to sprog yet  ) but unfortunately I have an after-school meeting that day and my student's tutor is in to assess her the day after - I'd far rather be spending it with you lot (or even DH  )!

We're off to York for a long weekend from 9-13th but I could do the week after maybe - and definitely the week after that. Before that, I could probably manage next weekend sometime. 

Kirsty - can't believe you're so close to meeting your wee one. LOADS of luck for the big day whenever it comes!

Lorna - will be crossing everything for you for this round of treatment. Am about to PM you separately.

Kat - you're as bad as me for being in and out of that hospital!! Sounds like you've got a lot on your plate and could do with some chill out time!

Maz - I had a look at that Evening News thing, but like you don't fancy being identified - some of the parents at work (not to mention the kids) might feel a bit uncomfortable with it!

Maisie J - how are you doing? Have been thinking about you and wondering how you and dh are coping just now.

Donna - Great to hear from you! How are you and what decisions have you come to over tx?

Looking forward to seeing you all soon.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Lorna! Can't PM you as your inbox is full - you popular lady, you!  
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

yeh only 6 days unitl due date now  is sunday ticker a bit out, getting very excited and scared now

jan good luck with hearing about the job today honey

lorna are you feeling better?

kat how are you?

jayne not long until your next tx honey, wish you all the luck in the world   

maz how are you honey? i will let you know as soon as i can 

roma hows it going?

just watching lk today and a women has just had twins after ivf at 67  so there is plenty time ladies 

ok better go speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Jan- keeping fingers crossed for you for the job today. Hope you get it. Sounds like you are up to your ears in it with supervising a student too. Plus everything else you've got going on- such a busy bee! Have sent you a PM back   Lucky thing going off to York for a romantic weekend. We'll try to sort soemthing out for Feb then for meeting up?

Kirsty- what a lady of leisure you are- watching LK today! You'll not have time to do that next month   I might pass on the twins at 67 thanks; finding it hard even thinking I might be having them at 37   Mind you I'll still be 36 when this cycle works, so twins at 36 isn't that bad is it? (trying lots of   thinking and visualisation this cycle- mind you don't need to visualse a fat stomach. I am so bloated from the drugs already I look 3 months gone anyway     ). 

Kat- how's things with you? Hope the cyst is decreasing. Good luck with the last module and hope the studying is going well

Lorna- did you get the kitchen floor laid then? We tried to put up a new light at the weekend for ours to discover it must be earthe and we would appear to have no earth wire in our lighting circuits. Oops. DH decide to err on side of caution and is calling our spark today. Might just go for a complete rewire anyway as we want to get sockets moved etc.. Hope things go ok at Drs today and there's nothing to worry about, let us know how you get on.

Jayne- good to hear from you. Not long to go until your next treatment now, only a few weeks really. Keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle.

Maisie- hope you and DH are doing ok.

Donna- how's things with you?

Roma- hope 2ww isn't too bad.

Speak soon. Hopefully see you all soon too? Any further thoughts on dates? Is next Saturday 3rd Feb any good for people?

Maz x


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is OK.  I have been trying to be a bit more positve and get on with life again.  booked in for a frozen cycle April/May time and then if no joy more IVF in July.  We have also looked at a new house which I have set my heart on so thats quite exciting.  We are getting a new bathroom and wooden floors in the next 2 weeks, so can empathise with maz and Lorna - living in chaos for a few weeks!
Maz - how is your D/R going? Are you feeling well on it?
Roma  - hope 2 week wait is going OK - when do you test?
Jan - any good news about your job?
Kat - how are you keeping at the moment? Bet you are sick of the hospital.
Love to everyone else...

MJ


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
Kirsty, sure thing text me when babay arrives.Got everything crossed for you so you don't have to  Good luck sweetie- scary and exciting all at the same time.

Jan- good luck for the post today I'll delete some messages-I'm just lazy not popular!

maz- how are you feeling?No symptoms  or are you just being stoical When the next scan? 36 is plenty young enough for twinnies.I'm with Jan- next birthday I'll be 38 too.....another cut off point statistically.Got to stay positive   Went to the dr this morning about the breast lump and have to be referred( this is the 3rd time).Obviously worried about it not least because of the last 2 painful biopsies I had done. GP trying to press for an earlier appointment so i can find out if its sinister or not before starting IVF. 

kat-how are you doing?is the cyst still painful? Good luck with the studying.

Maisie- glad to hear you've something positive to focus on. I think the timing sounds about right. good luck with the flooring- I can't face starting as we're doing it ourselves. Wheres the house you've fallen for? moving house definitely helped us last year- feels like progress.

jayne- we might overlap in tx in march  

Roma- any news?
How's everyone else?

lorna xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

its buzzing on here again, lots of people either currently cycling or have tx coming soon. gives me a buzz even though i'm not currently having any treatment, don't know what it is, i think its just because we have all become so close. 

kirsty i feel so excited for you - remember we want to be the first to hear your news (well okay we'll settle for second )

kat hope your feeling better, dont know what they done with my cyst, i just know they tried not to damage the ovary & i have a 4inch scar for my trouble. also before they found out i had endo they also thought i had a problem with my appendix & done the dreaded test   .

jan hope you got good news today, you deserve it.

mazie glad to see you back on track, you will get your dream 

lorna hope everythings okay & you get peace of mind sooner rather than later.

jayne how's it going - roll on the end of the month, i hate transfer windows 

maz hows d/r going? hopefully you will get our year off to a flying start.

well i think i'm definitely going for one more cycle, but where & when i just dont know. i've decided we will find the money for whatever is best as this will deff be my last time although i think it may be to stressful to go abroad. now i'm so confussed about where to go!!!!!!.

i am going for a Hysterosalpingogram for the first time in sex failled attempts !!!!!!
anybody shed any light on what to expect, what happens ??


donna


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Donna, 
good to hear from you! How come the failed attempts at HSG?I've had 3 and compared to IVF its a breeze. You lie on the table with a huge x-ray thingy over you which transmits live picures so you can sit and watch your pelvis and spine etc- quite interesting i thought! They insert a speculum and pass a catheter through the cervix a bit like transfer depending on size they use. They then pass the dye through and you may well get  some cramping. I would take 2 ibuprofen 30mins before you have the procedure as they don't give you pain relief, but it settles.Be nothing like your endo thats for sure.
Then is the moment where you are all waiting to see if the dye spills out the tubes and they may ask you to move into different positions to try and get dye down the tubes. It can feel a bit like an embarassed few minutes if it doesn't spill out. 

Who's doing yours? I found Dr Duncan the best- he explained everything that we were seeing on the screen and was gentler at the procedure but I've also had Dr Walker a radiologist twice and she's very nice but less info.

They'll give you a lovely big pad and string knickers for the leaking dye( its clear and sticky) and you may get a little spotting of blood.Prob 15 mins to 30 mins max depending on how organised they are.

let us know how it goes.have you thought of going to the Winston? is he still consulting? Its Imperial College he's at isn't it?

good luck.
lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Donna, I am surprised they are doing the HSG now .... I had that as the first step of investigation...  

Lorna gave a very good description of the task already - just go for what she said. I felt a little uncomfy afterwards, but not too bad really. Pain is definitely not pain really (remember, us endo girls have a higher pain threshold anyway!!  ) just discomfort. The dye feels a little cold.  

No personals just yet (probably until end of Feb!!) as I am totally worried about the exam. Had my last practical weekend just past, failed miserably in the clinical part of the mock test and my exam is going to be on 21 Feb ... that's 3 weeks (!!!). Having a defunct brain due to Zolly doesn't really help the whole thing!!!  

So I am out of commission for the next 3 weeks studying (or whipping the leash to my brain!?   ) and hopefully will get through it ok. I am pretty sure I'll pass the first part of it (written paper and surface anatomy of upper limbs) but may fail part 2 (which is the clinical examination & assessment & pathology/ethiology of injuries etc.). AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!! 

Any tips for increasing brain power etc. is muchly appreciated!!!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Good luck with the exams Kat. Little and often and try using mind maps.Works a treat for dh- some book i had kicking around.Really concentrates the mind on the key points without repetition.

lorna xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Donna, I can't believe they're just checking your tubes after six goes (I'm assuming your refernce to sex goes was a Freudian mistake   )  I hate transfer windows too. I don't want to see Gordon go - but who knows with Vlad at the helm - does he not know its a football club and not a submarine!


So Kat, what are you studying.  I remember you packing in your job but can't remember what your studying  

Lorna - are you phoning with your February period too?  I have a long cycle so probably won't have my egg retreival and embryo transfer until mid April.  How about you?  When do you reckon you'll be cycling?

Jan, good luck with the job interview.  I hope you did well.  Not too much pressure there then as a principle as well as all this fertility stuff  

Kirsty, hope you're well and have everything ready.  Remember that LK today is just the modern version of the Sunday Sport - ie full of aliens and other wierd occurrences like seeing Elvis or having twins at 67  

Anyway, I've just had acupuncture today and am feeling positive about that - even if it does cost £35 every week from now til April.  Hopefully worth it and I like Lena.  

Take care everyone else.  

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

jayne- if the acupuncture works for you then go for it! Anything that helps has to be worth it. Who are you seeing? I might give it another go though found it too painful before.

I think I may be d/r from end of feb with e/c possibly end mar, so may be ahead of you. But anything can show up at that pre tx scan so who knows!

lx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi you lot,

I didn't get the job  . I'm actually OK about it - a bit disappointed but also a little relieved. Jayne's right, given our ttc journey isn't over and we want to move house this year, adding extra job stress to the mix can probably wait! I got very positive feedback on it - apparently I made it really hard for them not to pick me - and an offer of support from my boss to help me "make it impossible" not to pick me in the future. Reading between the lines, there's one important area that they want the PT to cover that I just didn't have as much experience of as the girl who got it. So, all in all, it could have been worse  .

Donna and Kat - as ever, I agree with Lorna  . My HSG was a doddle too, despite a "slow" left tube. I'd planned painkillers and hot water bottles and all sorts - kept waiting for it to be sore and it wasn't. AND mindmaps are brilliant - I used one to plan my interview answers (we were given areas we'd be asked about) and I often use it in my planning at school - and I also get the kids to do them at the end of projects to sum up what they've learned so I can see who's "got it" and who needs more support. Tony Buzan is "the" mindmap guy - there's a few books by him on the subject. The best bit is getting the coloured pens out and doing doodles as well as writing. If you're at all a visual person, they should really help. By the time you've done a rough one, polished it into a "final copy" and read it over you'll be able to picture it in your head SO much better than a set of notes.

Anyone any creative advice on dealing with noisy neighbours? We've got students downstairs who think Sunday night/Monday morning (and basically any week night) is fair play for entertaining from midnight till 6am. Loud music, banging and crashing, our doorbell being rung by drunk friends of their's at 4am. Have dropped them a polite note, spoken to their landlord, their landlord spoke to them (and the next night they were at it again) and have just complained to landlord again who has given them a written warning. Friend at school recommends waiting till I know they're in bed and then playing Stravinsky's Rite of Spring at full blast - he tells me it caused riots in Paris when it was first performed (you can tell I work in a "nice" area, can't you  ). Between them and the (very nice and polite) baby elephants upstairs, it's like being back in halls of residence  !

We're counting the days too, Kirsty - thinking of you    !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Jan, so sorry the new job didn't work out - but yes, I think you're right with the "not mounting more stress into your lifes" thing ... I just do the opposite right now ... I wonder if that's my coping mechanism with the whole IVF and endo stuff? Keep myself over busy to prevent me from having to think about stuff?   

As for your noisy neighbours ... we never had that much trouble but believe we called out the police at some point when we were living in our flat. Assume that you don't want to go down that route yet though... sorry, no creative idea from me yet.

Kirsty - hope you're keeping your feet up, little-un is on time and you have a smooth labour ... and NOT TOO LONG!!!  

Jayne - I am studying Sports Therapy (and a correspondence course it is - harder than normal uni stuff I'd think!) - lots of anatomy, physiology (never was good in chemistry ... oh my!!) and now getting pathology & etiology of injuries as well... That's quite a lot.  In a nutshell ... a Sports Therapist is like a Sports Physio but we're keeping the therapy up until the athlete is good enough to get back into competitive (!!!) sport ... and we don't do much of the "mobilising" as yet .. but there are CPDs (Constant Personal Development courses) for it. 

Lorna/Jan - Mindmaps, mmmh? Never heard of that, but will google it ...   

Didn't we have a nurse here in the group??

Maz, Maisie, Donna, Roma : Hope you're all doing ok. 


Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan- sorry about the job but sounds like you did really well.You do have enough on your plate methinks but by the time the next post comes up you'll have the rest licked  We can hope anyway  
Noisy neighbours- you've done everything the polite way- I'd  consider calling the police or environmental dept at the council.At least they're not long term neighbours where it's perhaps more delicate. people always called the police out to parties I was at- its a badge of honour to students.   at your colleages suggestion- making your own noise early in the morning might well get your point across.
Well doen for remembering the mind map guys name-I confess I didn't even know I had the book let alone use it but wish I'd had the skills while studying as DH can rattle through reams of info and pick out the important stuff really easily and remember it- Kat give it a go. The theory is partly to do with all the important points are in the introduction to chapters and in the last bit( or some such ) with everything being repeated  several times and filled out in between.....
night all lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls still here

lorna/ donna will def let you know when it happens thanks

lorna what a worry with the lump, hope you get the all clear soon honey

jan  sorry about the job honey but you do have enough on your plate, noisy neighbours thats all you need, yeh i would try the police and see if they can help, is there not some environmental health department at the council?

kat hows the study going? yeh not long now hopefully just want the labour bit over now

donna i had an hgc as well you feel a wee bit crampy but doesnt really hurt, take a pad for the way home and clear sticky fluid leaking as they give you one of they bricks at the hospital  i didnt need painkillers after it, cant believe they are just checking you now 

jayne i agree with you on the footie front , i agree about lk today just had it on whilst surfing the net  hope the accupuncture helps honey not long now

maz, maisy, roma hope you are all well better go and get dressed

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Well it was a   today.   There was always a low chance with it being a Natural FET.  We have been through worse last year.  We are going for a full cycle April/May, spring       good time of the year for renewed hope!!!  I am still trying to be positive that one day we will have a baby to love - with everyone on this site it is the most natural process in the world but just eludes us.

Thanks everyone for your support, this  is a great site to have people that really understand what you are going through with each step.  The girls at the royal were excellent today as usual.

Happy thoughts and baby dust to you all      

Love

Roma


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

AAAWH, Roma...    to you & DH!!! So sorry about this!!! Big   for you and all of us girlies here.

Studying is going ok ... had a look at the Mind Map thingy and downloaded a 30 day trial!   Now I just have to figure out how to do it .... 

How is everyone else doing? Are we going to meet up? How about a meeting the last week in February? Either need to cheer myself up or celebrate!!! 

Hugs, 
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Roma- really sorry it didn't work out this time. Take care of yourselves.Its a tough time and you've had it particularly rough by the look of it. Its good that you're already focusing on the future.

Kat- I'm away from 23rd feb till 9th mar so couldn't meet up then.Shame you're busy before that.

lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Roma   - I'm so sorry about the BFN. I know that what you've been through before puts a BFN into the shade, but it's still a hard thing to go through. You're right - when you hear about so many people getting pg after a couple of months trying, having easy pgs and producing perfect babies (and listening to them telling you how hard it was and how they thought it would NEVER happen  ) you really wonder if we've missed something fundamental. It reminds me of when I was put in the top maths set for Highers because I was "supposed to be clever" and I used sit there totally stumped and look round at everyone doing their sums quite happily and wonder whether they were doing the same ones I was trying - I thought I SHOULD be able to do them, since I was in the top set and all, but I failed Higher maths altogether 1st go! I feel the same sense of bewilderment every time another person tells me they're pg - after all, who knows more about getting pg than us girls on here - we could write books about it!

OK girls - this get-together. How about not next week but the week after. I'm back from York on the 13th, so that gives us plenty of time before Lorna heads off. Wed 14th and Fri 16th are good for me (and I'm off school so I can do any time of day too - except evenings). Those days any good for anyone else? Kat - we could help you study  ! 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

I suppose getting a bit of a break from studying is ok as well...   

Should be up for it, as long as I get my 4-5 hours studying in beforehand!   

Hugs, 
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey-frid the 16th would suit me.
lorna xx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there,
Firstly, so sorry to hear that you got a BFN Roma- it is so disapointing, even when you don't have your hopes up very high, you still have that wee grain of hope that says maybe this time...Anyway Zita west says that spring is the best time to conceive, so not too long till April/May.
Jan, also sorry that you didnt get the job, but it sounds like you had a good crack at it, and will be in a position to be promoted soon (you will probably be preggers by the time the next one comes up anyway!)
Lorna - how are you? Have you seen the doc about your lump? hope everything is OK. Maz - are you OK with the D/R pal?
Hi to everyone else.
The Friday 16th would be good for me as I don't work on a friday. Just let me know where and when,
Love MJ x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Roma- so sorry to hear about your BFN  but glad to hear that you're feeling upbeat about the next cycle in the Spring. Hope that goes much better for you.

Jan- sorry you didn't get the job but as you say you've got a lot planed for this year anyway so more stress not really what you need. Very positive feedback from your interview though   . If your manager does give you the support for further development in the areas that you identified then would definitley stand you in good stead for future. Poor you with the Maths nightmare though   Hope you're looking forward to your romantic break in York.

Kat- glad to hear the studying is going ok. Sorry to hear about the practical though, fingers crossed the next one goes better. Interested to hear how you get on with the mind map thing once you figure out how it works  

Lorna- any word from the GP yet about further appointments? Try not to worry too much. Sure it'll be nothing to worry about as before. Poor you with the biopsy though, didn't realise they were so painful. Definitely load up with painkillers before hand. Good that you've got your holiday to look forward too and then treatment. Didn't realise you'd be on your next cycle so soon, March will be here before you know it.

Maisie- how are things with you? Sounds like you are keeping busy with house stuff and house hunting too! Glad to hear you have a plan for future treatment too- definitley something to keep you moving forward.

Jayne- glad to hear that accupuncture was good. Worth keeping it up through your next cycle, if you find it helpful. I've been toying with the idea but not done anything about it. Might be a bit late for me now for this cycle.

Donna- like the girls have said find it a bit odd they want you to go for an HSG now   but maybe it's because you've had so many other investigations and ops etc.. before. Either way the proceedure itself isn't bad at all. So pleased for you that you have a plan for the year and are going to try again. Must have been a hard decision for you both to make. Will cross every appendage I have that this one works for you  

Kirsty- I can't believe what your ticker is currently reading   Dday is almost here!!!!!!!! Mind you you haven't been on yet today so who knows   So excited for you!

Phew! Have I caught up with everyone now?

Sorry been awol last couple of days. Not feeling too great this week with AF on top of my chemically induced menopause   Not too sure whether I'm just feeling a bit bleah all round and generally sorry for myself or whether I am actually suffering side effects   Think I'm definitely a bit more up and down emotionally than I was last time though   . Although very bizzarely I went to see 'Pursuit of Happyness' last night , which is the type of movie I'd normally be bawling my eyes out at   and I didn't even raise a tear  

In terms of meeting up the Friday 16th is good for me as I'm on anual leave that week. Shall we make it a date then ladies    
Is everyone up for choc soup in Hunters Square again or would another venue be better? Shoud we do lunch instead? Hmm I think I'm introducing too much choice here. Perhaps we should leave it to afternoon tea as Kat needs to get some studying done in the morning. What about 3pm for everyone?

Anyway best go for my lunch now. Catch you all soon.

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Roma, just wanted to send you my best wishes.  I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN.  Look after yourself.  

Maz, Lena likes to do 3 months acupuncture but I've been reading some studies about improves chances purely with ET day acupuncture.  Most of the results were not statistically significant however most of the papers I read ther was definately an improvement.  Good luck

jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls still here

roma am so sorry honey, good luck for the full cycle in the spring  

hi to everyone else cant speak as got an appointment with a mortgage consultant about setting up a business   due in 2 days  if nothing happens have to get a sweep next friday so will keep you updated

spek soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kirsty- you curry wasn't hot enough obviously Hope you don't need to be induced  What sort of business are you thinking of- I've been toying with that too.

Maz- I did acupuncture on my 1st cycle from the d/r and i did produce 14 eggs and 2nd cycle no acupuncture and 6 eggs, but that could be due to cyst. Certainly I found the appointment half an hr after transfer really relaxing and gave me a chance to get my head into a more positive place.Lets make a date of frid 16th  from 3pm at Chocolate soup.Who's up for it? Mind you for girls working thats not a good time. 

off to start laying the kitchen flooring while dh in bed(late night). He seesm to think it requires man thinking so I'm going to show him- wish ,me luck- where is that jig saw.... 
lorna xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

I'm on for Chocolate Soup at 3pm on the Friday .
Sorry you're still waiting Kirsty - have you tried either of the other 2 Cs .
Lorna - I now have an image of you with a jig-saw and a demonic grin on your face .
Am off to be a groupie tonight. DH's band are playing their final gig after nearly 20 years  as the drummer is off to live in Australia. We're at the Cougar Lounge in Leith if any of you fancy losing your hearing ahem, a good night out . They haven't played regularly for a long time, so not sure whether the tears will be of sadness at it all ending or pain from wrong notes. Am I selling this to you ?
Love
Jan xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls still here

jan whats the other 2 c's  how did dh gig go? hope you enjoyed yourself

lorna was thinking of opening a baby shop looking into it now, got a guy comming to see me monday night about how best to get a  mortgage etc, that is if am not in hospital by then  what kind of thing have you been thinking of? i fancy being my own boss  good luck laying the floor, i always do all the diy stuff my dh is useless 

hi to all you other lovely girls better run as am going shopping at the gyle today

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kirsty, the other 2 Cs are cobbles and copulation ! My mum drove her Morris Traveller (those old green cars with wood on them) up and down Marchmont trying to get me out and I was 2 weeks late, so I think she busted that myth; and I think there's supposed to be something in with your DH's swimmers that encourages the cervix to open up (when it's time to do so - don't want anyone worrying that they can't get jiggy all through pg!!) and I suppose the, um, action up there might work in a similar way to a sweep?!
Good luck - we're thinking of you   !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kirsty- thats a great idea. I saw a gorgeous shop thats opened in St Andrews- you should take a look after your confinement. The thing about working for yourself is double edged- great to be your own boss etc but its very hard work initially- I think most people who're self employed work more than they did for an employer but its all in your own interests and you can always employ people for the donkey work.I'm more along the lines of having my own property development company- it may work out wih dh's company but depends which direction he goes.
Hope there's rumblings in there  

Jan-how was the gig? My jigsawing ended abruptly when I forgot to put safety specs back on and a piece of laminate flew in my eye. 2.5 hrs later at casualty...I've taken a chunk of cornea out and can see a blurry bit.On antibiotic ointment 8 times a day  Learned my lesson- you actually have to wear the protection 

How's everyone else?
I'm going to chase up my GP this week to see whats happening with my  breast lump appointment.I've only got 3 wks till I go to Canada and about the same till d/r.It would take 2 wks to be seen privately and then it takes a few days for results- but i want results before I go.... 

love lorna xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls, still here 

lorna what are you like    hope your eye is feeling better, i had a paper cut in my eye once  was quite sore. I also hope that your gp gets butt into gear and gets lump checked and results before you go away, good luck    

jan i had guessed the copulation bit but had forgot about the cobbles     may give it a go, will see.

ok better go hi to everyone else, speak soon

kirsty xxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi peeps 

Sorry been AWOL all weekend, busy tidying up and then had a birthday party for my Dad yesterday. Actually used the full extended new dining table for dinner yesterday, was very exciting (I am that sad   ) . Had to supplement seating arrangements with the £5 IKEA plastic chairs though so the aesthetics of the room were a little spoiled!

Kirsty- you still here then   Was hoping things might have moved by now. Wasn't DD yesterday? Hope you're not too fed up and uncomfortable. Tell bubs to get a move on as he's got a ready made online fan club waiting to meet him  

Lorna-     stay away from the DIY Mrs! What are you like? Hope the eye is on the mend and you haven't done any serious damage. Were you really embarrassed when you had to explain what you'd done? Any further word on follow up appointment yet for the lump? Hope it all gets sorted for you before you go on holiday.

Jan- Hope the gig was good. Sorry didn't make it, you sold it really well though   At least you had a more exciting Friday than I did.. cleaning and watching tv  

Jayne- thanks for the feedback on the acupuncture sessions. Was speaking to DH about it last week and he wants to but me some sessions for my birthday next week. Might as well give it a go I think. Could you PM me with Lena's contact details if you have them handy? I'll give her a call and see if she has any availability for the next couple of weeks. Bit late notice but I'll try anyway.

Kat- how's the studying going. Hope you're doing ok.

Everyone up for meeting on the 16th then? I'll certainly be there if that's the best time for most. Looking forward to catching up with everyone. I might even have some ripe follicles by then   (sorry about the date Kirsty, you're more than welcome but I suspect you might be a bit busy by then   )

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

just a quickie again from me ... have a cold since last week Monday with chesty cough which keeps me up most nights ...  Have done my bit to try to cure it myself, but it's still there and I feel like it's on the chest/lungs so have appointment with my GP at 4pm ... and hopefully he'll DO something this time!!!  Probably shouldn't have spent all Sunday up doing some manual therapy and then the SuperBowl Party...    

Studying is going ok, although I am very scared of the final exam in 2 weeks...  Ah well, we'll see. 

Kirsty - hun, how are things? you're about due, aren't you? 

Lorna - hope you'll get some info on that lump soon!! So hope it's just a lymph or something along those lines!!

Maz - busy girl again, mmmh? 

Jayne/Donna/Roma/Jan - hope you're all doing ok!!

I'm fine with 16th ... did we say 3pm? And choc soup? Once it gets warmer and stays sunny (HUH?Wishful thinking??) I'd quite fancy a meet at the Botanics ... maybe a "pot luck picnic"  

Hugs to you all,
Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls still here 

i am now 3 days overdue, went for reflexology last night as she says it usually starts a couple of days after that so will see, i have midwife comming to do a sweep on friday if not had him by then 

kat sorry you have another cold, hope dr gives you something to fix it

maz would love to come to the meet but dont think i will make it, maybe make the next one if you all want me there as i know how hard it is  hope you are well honey

lorna hows the eye 

jan how are you?

jayne/ donna and everyone else i better go and do some work

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Kirsty

can't wait for this little fella to be born.  Take care and enjoy. 

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi jayne thanks honey, am still here but hopefully getting a sweep tomorrow morning so may get it started, will keep you all updated 

hope you are all well,

kirsty xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kirsty

good luck for tomorrow, you must be getting excited


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks donna am still here, midwife cant hope until this afternoon now so hopefully she can do a sweep and get things started  will try and keep you all updated

hope you are all good

kirsty xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to send a quickie before I head off for York. 
Kirsty - I'm expecting news from you by the time I'm back  . LOADS of luck - I'll be thinking of you!
Lorna - Hope you've had some news on your screening date - I know how miserable it is to wait.
See some of you on Friday @ Chocolate Soup - looking forward to it!
Love
Jan


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Kirsty, hun ... you still here I sooo keep my fingers crossed for you that everything is going to plan this afternoon...  

Jan - 3pm Choc soup next Friday it is ... who'll be there early to "reserve" one of the big window seats I can't promise it (due to studying).

Had a bit of a scare on Wednesday when I had a gradual onset of tummy pain again (now ... guess what I feared!!!) ... but after worrying DH (I phoned him and explained it's not the same kind of pain etc., but he worried anyway!) the pain went away ... probably just a very bad indigestion? Or maybe I am developing IBS just to get a bit variety into my life    Who knows!!

Just on a study break just now for lunch and checking the web ... off for another 3-4 hours from 2pm. Huh! 

Scan on 13th at 9am (anyone else being at EFREC that time?) to check the cyst and get further instructions about IVF treatment etc. 

Hugs and  to you all girlies!! 

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

It's a boy!(Well we knew that )

Kirsty texted me at 9am(I've just got up sorry) to say Caelan Scott  was born at 5.29am after a hard labour.He's 8lb half oz which is great especially considering Kirsty's petite frame! She feels crap but over the moon and he looks like his daddy.Not sure if that was a plus or neg from her point of view 

Well done to another of our success stories, hope you recover soon Kirsty. You never know girls it could be us 

love Lorna xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- how's the stims going?You feeling bloated yet? Whens your next scan? What did they say about your cysts?

Jan- hope you have a lovely time in York and that the weatehr isn't as wild as it is here today.

Kat-I'm at ERI on tues but not till 11 am for pre tx scan. Whats happening with your next cycle?

Who else is due to start soon?
lorna xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Congratulations Kirsty!!!

Can't wait to see a photo of wee Caelan!

Hope you feel ok!

Fiona x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Kirsty on here as well ... hope you got my text!!  

Welcome to the world, Caelan (love the sound of that name!).

Lorna - not sure what they will say about my cycle ... will know more on Tuesday I hope!!  Not sure if they put me onto a new set of Zolly, whether we're waiting for the NHS cycle now (hopefully 8-12 months) or whatever. Not sure what I am doing full stop!  Doesnt' help with the studying either ...  

How's everyone doing? I am freezing just now, and wish I could crawl back to bed, but have committed to go to training today to have a look at the wrist of one of our players. So gotta go anyways!  

HUGS - enjoy your Sunday (even if the weather is crap!!  )

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Kirsty - fantastic news.  Congratulations.  

Lorna - I'm going for my pretreatment scan on Tuesday too.  I'm booked in half ten but gonna phone and see if I can change it to ten as I'm struggling time wise for work.  I need to be at Barnton for 12pm and if they're running late it could be very anxiety provoking.  Good luck and let us know how you get on.  

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Well done Kirsty     Welcome to the world Caelan Scott (what a gorgeous name!)  Can't wait to see a photo!

Looks like there'll be a few of us at ERI on Tuesday I'm in at 8am for a stimms scan to see how I'm responding. Might see you there Kat depending on what time I get out. Will definitely be at Choc soup on Friday though so will see you then. I'll try and get there early to bagsie the window seat; I'll be at ERI again for scan that morning so may just go into town and shop for the day.

Stimms going ok so far but am fairly bloated. More likely due to all the water and vegetables that I'm eating though     They didn't appear to be fussed about the 3 cysts last week so have decided not to worry about them either  

Lorna- hope all is well, any further word on follow up from your GP?

Kat- Hope the cold is better, hope you didn't freeze when you were out at the training. We were at the rugby yesterday and even with 5 layers, 2 pr socks, scarf, hat and thermal gloves I was still  . At least the result was a good one  

Jan- hope you're having a fab time in York on your romantic break away  

Jayne- hope all is well at pre-treatment scan on Tuesday

Hope all the other ERI girls are doing well ozzie, maisie, roma, moira, fiona 

Must go as got friend coming for dinner at 6 and I haven't started cooking yet  

Love and hugs

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Ah so thats who stole the 10.30 appt Jayne! As of yesterday i had the choice of 10 or 11 so you'll prob be able to swap.
I hope they're not running too late as I've got a mammogram appointment in Dunfermline at 12.40 . Good luck with your scan.What do you look like?

Turns out Fife doesn't do all the x-rays and biospies in the same day like Edinburgh, I have to wait till  a week on  tues to see the consultant and have biospy I think. Its really getting me down- was sobbing into my cornflakes today. I could see the consultant privately on thurs but it takes a few days to get biopsy results so don't know if its worth coughing up for.

Maz- hope you're growing lots of lovely follies- good luck 

Kat- hope you get on ok too  

Had friends over for sunday lunch with their 3 kids- chaos and only the toddler out the kids ate what i cooked then the dog was sick under the table.Nice 
Hope you're all dried out,
love lorna xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kirsty   !!! What brilliant news! I'm so pleased the wee one is here with you. Maz is right - it's a lovely name. Hope you're recovering OK from the birth and that you're being spoiled rotten just now.

Lorna - you poor wee soul. I can't tell you how much I sympathise. The waiting is just horrible, isn't it. Will you definitely need a biopsy, or might they be able to give you the all clear from the mammogram? Good luck today - will be thinking of you and crossing everything.

Kat - sounds like you're having a rough time too. Studying is miserable - especially at this time of year when it's cold and dark outside and you can't even vary where you work much. Any joy with the mind maps?

We came back from York yesterday - were supposed to be there till tomorrow. The guest house room was on the ground floor next to the front door, so there was noise from folk coming in at night (up till 2.30am!) and then noise from 7am when someone came in to set up breakfast. Just when we were revving up to ask if we could move rooms, my make-up bag went missing! Definitely didn't take it out the room and it didn't get up and walk itself. I have facial birth marks and never go out without make-up (except for hospital, and that's pretty traumatic - they always ask if I have a rash  ), plus the amount I'd need to spend to replace it all is quite scary (look in your make-up bags girls, and add it up - you'd be surprised!) so I was upset and pretty angry  . DH and I haven't been away together on our own since Feb LAST year, and after the traumas of the last year (3 pg losses, post-viral arthritis and a tumour!!) we just wanted some quality time relaxing and having fun. So we decided to cut our losses and come home and try again at Easter when we hope that whatever curse we've been under for the last year has been lifted  . I'm seriously hacked off! 

Looking forward to Chocolate Soup on Friday - sounds like quite a few of us need cheering up just now!
Love
Jan xx
PS Lorna - just added this to say I've PMed you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All,

Just popped on to say hope all is well today Lorna. Got everything crossed this is nothing to worry about and the mammogram will be fine.

Jan- so sorry to hear that your weekend away turned out to be such a disappointment when you had been so looking forward to it.    to the person that ran off with your make-up bag. I don't wear the stuff much but I do know that the contents I do have would certainly add up to a fair amount of ££ Seems such an odd thing for someone to do? Reckon it was probably the chambermaid. Hope you have better luck at Easter going away and you and DH get some quality time together without any hassles.  

Anyway see you all on Friday, if I don't meet you all at EFREC tomorrow  

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
Jan- will reply to pm - thanks hon.Sorry about your trip to York- you'd think someone up there would give you a break literally! Losing your make up must have been upsetting given that you rely on it- you are pretty expert at it-I'd never have  known you were covering up a mark.Must just be the radiant beaty shining through 

Maz- hope you're cooking nicely.Good luck with the scan tomorrow  I'm not going for mammogram/tests till thurs evening now.Decided I wanted to see consultant as soon as poss as lump has doubled in size last few days- hope thats a good sign eg cyst etc.Have finally told my mum - just rubbish at keeping secrets.She's worried but now I feel better 

Jambo- maybe bump into you tomorrow.Good luck 

kirsty- hope you're recovering well and Caelan thriving.First few weeks must be tricky but amazing 

kat- how did your training go on sun?hope the studying not too horrific.

Hi Donna, Maisie,Fiona and anyone I've missed sorry.
Hope to see you all frid -was it 3pm? 
love lorna xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning

Oh Kirsty I am so pleased for you and your DH on the birth of your baby boy.

I hope you don't mind me joining in again.  After my last BFN I took it quite sore and kinda stayed away a bit as I was in a bit of an unhappy place.  I have been regularly reading up on all your news though.

Moonchild and Jambo - Looks like i am going to be cycle buddies with you both.  I had my pre treatment scan last Thurs (8th) so I am all set to go for my fifth and final cycle of treatment.

TC
Lynn x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

had my scan this morning (early, as EFREC was EMPTY!!) ... cyst has gone down to 3cms, but they found another small one as well. Right ovary looks good. 

Are we further to a decision? I doubt it!! Dr Thong wants to scan again end of March and put me on another course of Zolly. We've asked what he thinks about next cycle and it looks like he's concerned about the severity of my Endo so it's probably a self funded cycle again this time. He doesn't want me to go onto more than 1 yr Zolly as he has experienced "dead eggs" in some cases.

DH and I had an argument in the car on the way back home because of blinking holidays!!! We both could do with a trip away from all, but he's putting me into the decision making position. I am not able to make a decision now, and whatever I am saying is getting slated by him anyway!!  Doesn't help that he is probably not getting holiday from work because of training courses and projects/implementations .. so how the   am I supposed to make a decision? 

I've got a blinking exam coming up where I feel like I don't know ANYTHING (DH: You should try XYZ, I had writer's block at uni - well, Mr Know-it-all, it AIN'T WRITER'S BLOCK!!! It's a bloody empty space where the brain is supposed to be!!!! No synapses there!!!!) .... 

Sorry about the rant, girls... just feel ****e about everything, feel like giving up on IVF, the exam and just all ..  

Off to have brekkie now and then look into  some Physiology of the blood.... 

Kat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kat,

Sorry to hear you're feeling a bit   sending you a cyber  . Was going to hang around to see you this morning but as you said EFREC was empty so I was all finished by 8.15. Went home and had my haircut instead (will see you Friday though).

Bit of a   that Dr Thong wants you to continue with the zoladex and have another scan. I know that it must be so frustrating for you but maybe another few months will help to sort things out and give you a better chance for your next cycle? You should be at the top of the NHS list by then hopefully 

Think the bust up with DH will be a result of the stress from today. Try not to worry about it. Just tell him you won't be able to make a decision until after your exams etc.. That's the most important thing you have to concentrate on at the moment. Hope the studying goes ok today. Are you still doing the acupuncture? Would that help you relax a bit more and help to focus the mind? No idea if it works like that but worth a shot 

Anyway try and take it easy. Not been the best of mornings for you. Will see you on Friday for some choc and sympathy. Everyone is is need of a bit of cheering up me thinks.

Big hugs
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks, Maz - I know it's all the stress with the bust up with DH. I just get to the stage that I feel it's unfair that I get all the poking about in my nether regions, all the injections etc and he wants me to do a decision about holidays as well!!!!    We were all ok before he left for work, but it's all just pent up frustration at my end coming out...  

As for NHS cycle - yes, we're due in 8-12 months apparently (as per Ciara), but I think Dr T is worried about my endo being severe etc, so we feel like he wants us to do the next IVF whenever there is a "window" for us. 

Looking forward to Friday!!  Cannae wait really.  

Still haven't started studying for today ... somehow I "retreat" into watching TV ... "How clean is your house?" of all proggies... LOL   

Who's all coming on Friday 

Hugs to all who need it (that'll be all of us at the moment, mmmh?)

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Kat  ! I'm really sorry things are so up in the air for you - it's a miserable situation to be in. If it's any comfort DH and I had a huge bust-up this morning too (also over holidays and treatment etc) - I think it's par for the course given the situations all of us are in. Us and DHs feeling the pressure and feeling angry about the situation we've been put in but there's not an individual we can point the anger at so it comes out at our nearest and dearest instead  . 

I reckon Friday's meet-up is much needed just now - I know I'm looking forward to being around people who just "get it".

Lorna - How are you feeling today? The Howgate was fab last night - highly recommend it. A bit far from you I suppose, though the List also recommends a restaurant in St Andrews called "The Doll's House" off Church Street - name sounds a bit twee but the pic looks really lovely.

Lynn - welcome back. And sorry to hear you've been feeling so low. Looks like there's quite a wee group cycling at the moment - wishing you all the very best of luck. You're welcome to join us at Chocolate Soup on Friday at 3pm if you can make it - we're not too scary  .

Hi to everyone else.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Kirsty.  How are you? I hope you're really tired but loving every minute!

Maz.  How's your stimms going?  What injections are you on and what's your planned date for egg colection? I hope you're the start of a long line of positive results.  How did it go at Lena's today.  I'm there at 5pm.  I hope you like her too.  

Lorna.  How did you get on this morning?  I'm starting to downregulate on 02 March so not starting stims until 22nd.  Hoping for egg retrieval about 03 April.  How about you?  My scans looked great but I'm waiting on my FSH.  the first time it was taken it was 1, then next time it was 3 but it's not been done for a couple of years so hoping it's pkay.  

Jan.  I don't wear make up on a daily basis so wouldn't be freaked out by the not having it to wear but the bit that would freak me out is the cost.  I love nice make up and as tyou say it would cost a bloddy fortune to replace everything in my make up bag.  I hope you treated yourself to a make over at a nice counter and decided to go with some new spring colours.  You'll be a dab hand at applying them just in time for your next (and much better) break.  

Lynn.  How did your appointment go?  Habe you got all your dates and doses yet?  What are you on? and when you expecting things to happen?I'm glad there are so many of us cycling here together.  I've been on the cycle buddy coard but to be honest there are so many people on it and they're on it all the time, I'm struggling to keep up and if you don't post regularly - you know what it's like - you get dropped off the messages.  the thing is I've been here that long...it's a lot easier.  Here's to our success!

Kat. Sorry to hear you're having such a hard time of it just now.  Sounds like you have a lot on your plate.  I won't be there on Friday but use the chat and having folk who really understand as a bit of support (ah and the hot chocolate might help).  Look after yourself.  

Anyway, I've skived enough at work, better do something I'm getting paid to...

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
quickie.Scan went badly.Have another large complex cyst this time on right ovary(5cm) and its compressed the ovary so they could only see one follicle.Probably another haemorhaggic cyst but they've taken the cancer antigen blood test to be sure.Good news was theres 8 follies on left ovary whcih didn't produce eggs last time because it had 3 simple cysts. Have to wait for blood tests and tx now delayed for couple of months  until it resolves or they remove it.Pants.So looks like its not my week. Will be waiting for 2 lots of test results for cancer by the weekend.

Almost as bad- Ciara has left! I was quite distraught.

Catch up later, lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Lorna-  not a great week then! Sorry to hear that things have been put back because of the cysts. You must be going   with all the waiting for test results. Here for you any time if you need to rant and rave about it all. Praying that everything works out and you get the all clear all round by next week.

OMG Ciara has left!!!!!   When did that happen?

Jayne- stimms going well got 8 good follies and a few more in waiting   Think EC might be Monday! Had the first lot of acu this afternoon. Lena is really nice isn't she? Went well, but now have a weird sensation down my left arm. Left calf is also fairly tender from the needle, rest of them were fine but that one pretty much hurt   Anyway am going to continue so more sessions Thurs & next Tues and we'll see what happens   Sorry you won't be able to make it on Friday, but hope to meet you sometime soon!

Jan- Hope you're feeling better after your disappointing trip. Know what you mean about being around people who 'get it'. Looking forward to catching up on Friday and having a good chat  

Love to everyone

Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

just when we thought things couldnt get any worse with us all, ciara (our rock) goes & leaves      .

dont think i can make it on friday, really busy at work & i wont get away till about 5   

lorna good luck for thursday.

    to everybody.


donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm really sad Ciara left too  

Did you know she is going to have a baby and is moving to America.  I wish her all the best.  As I said to her - it's not about whether she helped us to get to our destination or not, but how she made the journey.  She really will be a big loss to the unit.  

Donna.  Good to hear from you.  Don't work too hard . Do you do anything exciting?

Maz, I know what you mean about having some pain sometimes afterwards.  I'm sure it'll help.  My cycle was 29 days this month and it hasn't been that short in months and months!  I'm glad you're responding well and hope it continues.  

Lorna, sorry to hear things aren't going as planned for you.  As you say though - you have to take some positives from your other embryo showing good signs.  I'm sure you'll get only good news but it must be very worrying.  

better go - Life on Mars just starting

jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

kat- sending you hugs.All the delays are really stressful and worrying. You can only do one stressful thing at a time and concentrating on getting your exams out the way will help I;m sure.Give you a sense of moving forward. No wonder you had a bust up- flaming men!  I think its reasonable to ask DH to organise the holiday as you have so much to do and you need time to let your body heal and settle down a bit.Hopeyou do get away- we;ve all has the arguments through stress.Maybe we'll end up being cycle buddies yet! Hope the zolly helps.

Maz- great news your cycle is going well. I was wondering what on earth you were talking about with your arm going numb and needles in your leg but caught on with second read! Fingers crossed for ec on mon!

jayne- glad your scan went well today.bring it on! Your fsh were really low so I'm sure you;ll be fine. Anything under 9 is normal. Mine was 8.9 in dec- phew still counts as normal!Sure it was all the stress of moving and BFN that caused it to go up not my advancing age- she said wishful thinking!

Donna- I'll so miss Ciara too. Didn't know she was pregnant, Hear she's moving to Cincinatti. Their gain our big loss. Apparently they were all crying at the leaving do on frid.Thanks for the luck.You busy then?

Jan- got your message hon but was going out to dog class and been keeping very busy all day. Thanks.Hope to see you frid.

Hi everyone- hope more can make it on frid.
love lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I just saw Ciara last week for my baseline scan and drugs. She never said a thing about leaving! Very happy for her as she's moving on to pastures new in all senses of the word. Bit   for us as she'll be sorely missed. She was such a star to me last cycle when I was having ET.

Donna- sorry you can't make it on Friday. Don't work too hard.

Jayne- hope life on Mars was good. Never saw the first series but it's supposed to be really good.

Hope to see the rest of you on Friday

Maz x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Jambo - I had my pre-tx scan last Thursday.  I have been given my burselin injections and due to commence on day 1 of my next AF, but that could be between 2 and 4 weeks as i am irregular.  How about you?  I see you have been down the IVF route a few times - how are you feeling about it?  I have decided that this is my final attempt.  So everything is crossed......

I cannot believe Ciara will no longer be there - she was an absolute star and so supportive.

I am glad there is going to be a few people cycling, it is always good to share stories.

Lynn xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Evening all

Lynn - I see you've been in the wars too    I think I had to start on day one on one of my cycles.  I wonder why they start some on day one and others on day 21 or so?  I'll be downregulating for almost three weeks as they always say two full weeks then start stims the next Thursday.  How long will you be downregulating for?  I'm still waiting for my FSH levels so a bit nervous but hopefully everything fine.  

Maz, when you back at the hospital for an update?

Lorna -and you - is it Monday for your tests?

Kat, hope you're feeling a little better

jayne


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Sorry haven't written for ages, have been mega busy at work and still not got organised to get internet at home!
Sorry to hear that everyone has had some tough things to deal with over the last wee while.  Lorna - thats really hard having the two tests at the same time.  I'm sure things will turn out ok for you - you deserve some good luck.
Jan - thats a bummer about your weekend away - its so annoying when you just want to get away and forget all your woes
Kat - I agree with the others - its so hard to plan things when having treatment and having to second guess things - would be nice just to plan a holiday spontaneously - just another thing that us lassies have to worry about!
Maz - really glad you cycle is going well - finger crossed.
I am OK, getting really involved in trying to buy a new house, which takes my mind off the all the crap for a while!
Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. 
MJ


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi girls

got my FSH result.  It's 6.8 which is okay.  I'm a wee bit disappointed as last time it was 2.9 but then that was a couple of years ago and 6.8 is fine.  

Hope you're all okay.  My dad's been taken into hospital.  I think he's going to be fine.  He was admitted with really bad stomach pains and their initial thought was an ulcer.  I'm visiting him tonight.  I'll let you know how I get on...

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Jayne- sorry to hear your Dad is ill. Hope he gets out and gets well soon. Your FSH seems fine to me, indicates there are still plenty of reserves. So that's a good thing  

Maisie- glad to hear all is ok with you. Looking forward to hearing about the house hunting. Lorna and I can bore you with our tales of DIY (although Lorna's are a bit more exciting than mine- 3 hours in A&E    )

Lynn- really hope this cycle goes well for you as you've certainly been through the mill a bit.

Hope everyone else is doing well. See some of you tomorrow! I'll try get there early and save us the window seat. Off for final scan tomorrow so will let you all know where I'm at.

Maz x


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

everybody really seems to be going through it at the moment, i'm just relaxing in limbo .

good luck to all our cyclers   

jayne hope your dads okay  , i watched life on mars for the first time on tuesday, i was great but what was it all about. think i understood that episode but are they all linked ? has he always been in a coma or just this series ?

lorna any news on your results?

kat hows things today, feeling any brighter ?

kirsty i would ask how you are but i'm sure your up to your eyes in it & loving every moment.

hope everybody has a great time tomorrow

donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Maz - good luck with the scan

Have a good time this afternoon everyone.  Let us know how yous get on and what the news is... 

jayne

PS Donna.  Sam got knocked down at the beginning of series 1 and he finds himself in the 70s.  He's not sure if he's travelled in time or it's just a dream and he's in a coma.  He was a copper in the present so is always trying to get his new team of coppers to do things the "new" way.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just back from 1st Zoladex of the next 3 months .... spoke to Doc about memory problems and tiredness and he said that that is normal and apart from going to the gym (for the tiredness) there's nothing I can do. It's because I have "concentrated" Menopause just now ...  Ah well, we'll see what I can do on Wednesday for the exam!!! 

Off to study more ... even get my Inlaws doing "simulated patients" for me tomorrow...  

See you girlies at 3pm at the choc soup ... soooo looking forward to it!! 

HUGS

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Breast lump was a large cyst and they drained it. Ouch.Am sooo  relieved. Was an awful couple of hours at the hospital waiting for the results of mammography , then scan, then aspiration. Came home pooped a bottle of wine then fell asleep. Going to try and track down Corine today for blood test results. 

See some of you later - sorry all of us can't manage  Donna -don't work too hard. You too Jayne. Maz hope you got good news at your scan today 

love lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls 

thanks for all the congrats, well as you know had caelan at 5.29am on sat 10th feb, was a very hard labour but i was very brave and only had gas and air then nothing when pushing  my mum ended up at the birth as well, got quite alot of stitches as his head was to big to fit out and he was getting distressed so they had to do a cut. They said that he truely is a miracle baby as he had 2 true knots in his cord and very few babies survive with this so i feel even more blessed that he is ok  

we got home on sunday lunch time and are doing ok with breast feeding etc, he was 8lb 1 yesterday so already putting on weight although i am in agony with mastitus and have a fever. He slept alot better last night and doesnt cry much he is mummys little angel boy, am so happy.

god luck to yuou all for your tx, i hope that you all have a little miracle on the way soon.         

lorna what a relief honey thats great news

have to run as wee man wants fed but will try and figure out how to post a quick pici, sorry no time for personals but i will be back on soon to see how you all are.

take care me lovelies  

kirsty xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kirsty-omg a cut with only gas and air-you brave girl.What a relief Caelan wasn't affected by the knots-thats unbeleivable- someone up there was looking after you both.Ouch again to the mastitis you poor thing.i take it you have to keep feeding through the agony to help clear it.Hope it gets better soon.He looks like an alert wee baby.Lovely.
love lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi everyone

Lorna.  Congratulations on your good news.  I'm sorry you had to have it drained though...you deserved the bottle of wine.  What's next with your cyst?

Kat, how did chocolate soup go?  I hope you found it a chance to relax and talk to folk who understand.  

Maz, have you got a date for egg collection yet?  Good luck. 

My dad's getting an op for gall stones today so seem to be up at that bl00dy hospital all the time these days.  Still, he's fine and that's al that matters.  I'm supposed to be tidying the house today so better get to it!

Take care

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon everyone,

Was great to catch up yesterday over chocolate. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Maisie- did dinner for the family go well?

Kirsty- so glad that all is well with Caelan after the revelation about the cord   Just as well you didn't know about that before hand. Poor you with the mastitis. Hope is clears up soon and you feel better. Sounds like the last thing you need at the minute! Despite all that you must be so happy, enjoy every minute of it and keep posting the phots so we can see how he is doing.

Kat- hope the studying is going ok. Good luck for Wednesday.

Jayne- hope your Dad's op has gone well today and he is on the road to recovery already.

Lorna- how was the trip back to Fife yesterday? Hope you didn't get caught in traffic. So pleased that all was well with the breast cyst and it was nothing to worry about. Just need to get rid of the ovarian one now. Lots of     that it goes of its own accord and you can get on with the next cycle. Have you done any packing yet    

Jan- hope you're having a good weekend too

Donna- sorry you couldn't make it yesterday. See you next time though. You're sounding more upbeat these days in your posts so hope all is well with you.

Lyn- any sign of AF yet so you can start with downreg?

News from me is that scan was good on Friday got 12 decent sized follies (and I can certainly feel them   ). Had me last stimms this morning and will trigger at 11.30 tonight (will have to try and stay awake though zzzzzzzz) EC scheduled for 10.30 on Monday   So fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggs!

Have a good evening everyone.

Love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls, just a quickie as have to pick dh up in st andrews- will be second trip of day- no buses on sun-doh!
Lovely to see you girls on frid and sorry all of us weren't there.maybe bext time.Just wanted to wish Maz lots of luck for EC tomorrow.Hope the trigger went well and you get a good number of eggs and a pain free time.Will be thinking of you.

love lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

MAZ

good luck  

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to add my wish of good luck to Maz for tomorrow    . Will be thinking of you.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Just to let you know I'm back home and got 7 eggs from 12 follicles. Not bad and much better than last time. So quite happy with that. Probably not enough numbers to go to blast though   but we'll just have to wait and see. Phoning in tomorrow to see how many fertilized.

Still feeling a bit off my face with the drugs so off to lie on sofa for rest of the day. Hope you are all well.

Love
Maz x

P.S. Kat- wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz thats great.Did you know 7 is the average number of eggs they get according to Ciara? So you did good girl. Fingers crossed for lots of jiggy in the petri dish tonight and lots of good embryos tomorrow.Hope you're not sore and enjoy the drugs.Lots of rest to prepare for 2ww now.Are you taking it off? 

My ca-125 test came back in the normal range so hopefully just a haemorhagic cyst though the test isn't conclusive.trying to get packed for Toronto- I hate ironing and people who run a nursery who talked non stop about it and what babies and parents want and what did I think. Bad moods are us- you'd think I'd be pleased with good results and holiday-need my head examined!
love lorna xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Well done Maz!!

Hope all goes well with the fertilisation!

Good Luck

Fiona x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking up on you all

maz 7 eggs iss great hope the fertilisation went well and you get more good news today     good luck honey

hi fiona hope you are well

lorna have fun in torronto honey, glad your test came back in the normal range must be a weight off your mind

hi jan, jayne, donna, lynn and everyone i have missed hope you are well

kat good luck for tomorrow honey

ok better go am doing ok but mastitus still really bad so in alot of pain but hoepfully the antibiotics will kick in soon,

speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie (oh er Mrs   )

Called this morning and have 5 out of 7 fertilized    so very pleased. Will still try and go to blast but just depends on progress. Have to call in daily and see how the embies are growing. If not looking good enough then it'll be a day 3 transfer on Thursday. Getting very nervous and just a little bit 

Hope everyone else is doing well?

Lorna- great news that levels were normal and it's looking likely that there is nothing sinister going on. Hope the cyst goes of its own accord. Poor you with the ironing. I've got a pile of it as big as Arthur's Seat but am using my impending 2ww as a further excuse not to do any of it   Have a fab holiday in Toronto and enjoy spending time with the family  

Kirsty- poor you with the mastitis. Really hope it clears up for you soon. Hoe Caelan is doing well and you are loving being a Mum  

Kat- fingers crossed, let us know how you get on.

Love to everyone else (Jan, Maisie, Jayne, Lyn, Roma, Donna, Fiona, Moira)

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Maz - am delighted that 5 out of the 7 have fertilised.  I hope you get two gorgeous ones to go back.  The thing is...it only takes one so really hoping they're doing their stuff.  It's amazing how attached you can get to a couple of cells growing in a dish over the other side of town... 

Kirsty - great to hear from you.  How are you feeling.  Mastitus, I know is very painful so hats off to you for keeping up the feeding.  Will they recheck you and consider another treatment if the antibiotics don't do their stuff?  One of the young women I used to work with had to get her breasts drained regularly.  But she said it was worth it as it eased the pressure and made feeding much easier.  

Lorna - a holiday is always a bind until you go.  It's great to look forward to but there is always so much to organise.  One you leave the house for the airport - there is nothing to be done and you can start to relax and enjoy the trip.  What's happening with your treatment plans?

Hi to Fiona and Jan and Kat and Donna.  How are you all?  I didn't hear much chat from Chocolate Soup.  Any exciting chat or was it just a relaxing lo key affair?

I'm due to downregulate in 10 days but I've still not received my new credit card which has a 0% interest offer so I hope it comes before I have to go in and pay for our treatment!

Take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- thats great news- really hope you get to blasts.last time all 4 embryos of mine were grade 2 on day 3 so they said there was nothing to be gained from leaving them longer but i don't know- they don't know the ones that are going on to develop further so early on.Good luck and try to relax on your 2ww.Listen to me!

Jayne- the chat at chocolate soup was just about the usual ups and downs of infertility- you know insensitive friends, what was happening with tx etc.Much mourning of ciara! Hope your credit card arrives-I knew when i was writing the cheque last week that it was th ekiss of death so i didn't pay before my scan and sure enough was cancelled!Paying last minute is good!

Well DH and I have both caught some viral tummy thing-he's worse than me i have to say but I'm glad i packed my stuff yesterday. What are we like- just down to defcon 3 this week- no life threatening things!

Kirsty- hope that mastitis clears soon hon- very painful- My cyst was bad enough. Try not to  feel bad if you have to give up the b/f- I know other girls who wondered why they persevered as long with mastitis.
Hi to everyone,
love lorna xx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi there,
It was great to see some of you at Chocolate Soup the other day - I really enjoyed our chats.
Maz - delighted to hear that you have 5 wee ones fertilised.  Thats really positive.  Will be keeping checking to find out how they are developing.
Lorna-  sorry to hear you are poorly - typical when you are going on holiday! Hope you maange to have a relaxing time when away-  you deserve a break.
Hi to everyone else!
Love MJ


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone,

Maisie-all much better today.Just off food a bit.Concentrating on going away now and determined to have a good time. Heck its not everyday you get the chance to ski in Canada or at least have hot choclate at the slopes!

Maz- hope the news was good today and got everything crossed for a successful transfer and calm 2ww.

Hi to everyone-have a good 2 weeks and don't do anything I wouldn't which pretty much leaves the field clear to do anything! Good luck to all our cycling girls.

love lorna xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Could have sworn I posted earlier today   Anyway update from me.....

1 embie didn't make it through the night so only got 4 left today. They won't let us go to blast now as to high a chance of losing them all   So ET is tomorrow at 11.30 now. Hope to have 2 put back and perhaps 2 to freeze ?

Will be taking it very easy for the next few days! But back to work on Monday  

Lorna- have a fab time in Canada and enjoy your break. Hope the house is all ready for the rewiring and FIL is getting on with the DIY in your absence  

Kat- hope everything went well today  

 to everyone else.

Love Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls
A quickie before getting tea on, just to say well done to Maz - I know that you'll be disappointed not to get to blast stage, but a day 4 tranfer is excellent so those embies must be strong. Will be thinking     for you tomorrow.
And to say bon voyage to Lorna - have a brilliant holiday! Hope you've well and truly pre-disastered yourself by getting in all the bad luck and illnesses before you go away and now you can have a well-earned rest.
Hi to everyone else - hope that credit card makes it in time Jayne !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just quick note, I am totally shattered from today!!! 

Results are in ... I passed the written paper and the surface anatomy ... but failed the clinical part. So... in my eyes I didn't FAIL the exam ... I just didn't QUALIFY!!  

Will get invite for next exam date and can resit - clinical only, not the part I passed already.  PHEW!!  And if I am not feeling ready for it, I can wait for the exam date after that. 

Ta for all the crossed fingers and thinking of me!!  

Kat
(Personals tomorrow or Friday)


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Just on for two minutes to say goos luck to Maz

will be back onlater for more chat

All the best with the transfer Maz.  What do you work as?  I feel a bit of a woose as I always take the two week wait off sick!

jayne

PS are you seeing Lena today?  I'm seeing her at quarter past five!


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Maz, hope your ET went well today! Keeping fingers crossed ... now onto the  ...


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

maz-it's 11.30-hoping your transfer goes well and you have 2 lovely embryos on board  think its a good thing to be distracted by work but no hoovering 

kat- well done on getting through the written part.you'll do the clinical side no bother next time when theres less pressure.considering your hospital bouts etc you did well 

Jan- thanks for the disaster wishes but the gastroenteritis got worse last night.Tea didn't stay down long.TMI!So far not had any episodes today but feeling grotty and not able to eat-have checked we're insured for cancellation in case.Ah dear its amusing really.

lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Lorna- poor you  . Hope things settle down so you get to go on holiday! If the worst comes to the worst you can always insist on a seat next to the toilets   Seriously though I hope you get well soon and are able to fly tomorrow. Have a great holiday if you get to go  

Kat- Well done on passing the written exam  . Know you were really worried about that. I'm sure you'll get the clinical next time  

Jayne- thanks for the good luck wishes. I'm still seeing Lena and she fitted me in today just after my transfer so had acu just 90 mins after transfer, which is hopefully good   She used different points this time though so had a needle right in the middle of my forehead, which bled coming out   Also got the needles in the ears (bit sore  ) and now have 2 teeny gold balls stuck in the holes, which I have to wear for 5 days. All a bit odd but what the heck, in for a penny in for a pound   Still plan to go back to work Monday, I work as a Pharmacist in the NHS but I'm kind of senior management these days so can shut myself in the office and do desk/computer work for the week and take it fairly easy. If I'm not coping I've still got some annual leave I can take instead so will just see how it goes. Not long for you until you start now. Are you getting excited or nervous?

Jan, Maisie- what's your news, you didn't say? Hope you are both doing well.

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. All went well today (after a fashion  ) It was Dr Thong who did the collection and transfer this week so I felt quite privileged   Unfortunately after last time, when I hadn't drunk enough and they were bringing me water to drink on the bed, this time I'd drunk too much. My bladder was fit to burst and that was all you could see on the scan! After 15 minutes of trying to do a dummy transfer (where the speculum kept slipping out  ) Dr Thong decided to put in a catheter to drain off some fluid. What fun  , he said it might nip a little and he wasn't half joking. Looking forward to the cystitis in a couple of days now   But hey, at least I didn't have a burning desire to pee all over the table after that    

Had half the team in the room at the time so my bits were on display to all   Lots of medical discussion going on over my head during which I discovered I've got a retrograde uterus with an anteri- something and retro- something bend in my something (cervix? uterus?). Either way it appears my insides are all at a bit of a squinty angle. Catheter looked like it was negotiating a Formula 1 track to get to the right spot! Would imagine that that combined with DHs fairly languid swimmers doesn't exactly make for tip top conception conditions and might explain out lack of success these past 4+ years   We certainly seem to be more compatible in the petri dish  

Anyway the good news is.... got 2 x 8 cell Grade 2 embies on board. So just got 11 days to go to find out if it's worked   Or 7 days if AF shows up on time  

So that's all my news. Must get back to the sofa and the chocolate brazil nuts!

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Evening everyone

Maz - what a pallava    still you're all done now!  It's torturous the two week wait isn't it but lets face it - so many folk would love to be in your position right now so enjoy    I work for the NHS too - as a nurse.  I work with young people with drug and alcohol problems so sometime all I feel I ever do is speak with pharmacists about people's prescriptions!  I'm getting VERY excited about my treatment.  I'm feeling very positive this time.  What with the acupuncture shortening my cycle back to 29 days this month - I'm enjoying looking forward to my treatment.  There's something in the air - I had all my hair cut off today.  Don't worry i haven't done a Brittany Spears it's a bit longer than that but I haven't had my hair short since 1990!!  There's something about change and looking forward that I can't quite explain but it feels right!  lena was the first to see my hair and she had to do a double take    I'm looking forward to getting the wee balls in my ears now    try and take it easy and look after yourself.  the good news your ticker already says only 11 days.  GOOD LUCK.  

Lorna. I'm really sorry to hear you're not well.  When is it you go to Canada? and how long are you away for?  Are you ski-ing or just watching?    I know you must be really disappointed about not getting going with your treatment as planned.  Try to enjoy the holiday and come back refreshed to face the next bit of your journey

Kat, sorry to hear you only managed to pass one part of your exam.  As you say - you only have to complete the other part next time so you can really concentrate on that.  Good luck.  

Jan, thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for my credit card.  I've only got a week left for it to arrive.  We have the cash to pay - it's just if we can keep a hold of our Standard Life Shares til July, we get extra shares and that extra £150 will be just lovely when we're on holiday at our friends appartment in Denia in June! So keep them crossed for me  

Maisie Joy, glad you enjoyed Chocolate Soup last Friday.  How many folk were there?  I've never met folk in person that I've met on here (or anywhere else on the net for that matter).  Was it okay?  I'm meeting a couple of folk from my cycle buddy thread from last year at the weekend so it's a step into the unknown...will let you know how I get on.  

WELL..nearly the weekend.  Hurrah!  Can't wait to see what folk make of my new hairdo.  It really is a big change.  It's only hair though - I can grow it back if and when I change my mind!  

take care

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Honest last post before jetting off hopefully! Got to get up at 5am.Managed to keep tea down so thats a bonus!

Maz- brilliant to get 2x 8 cells on board and such good grades. A girl could get paranoid with having her insides dissected for one and all-still you got the top guy.Your AF will not arrive early-I forbid it while i;m away.Keep pressing your little gold balls to chill-mine ended up looking like something nasty in my ear- i bleed in the middle of the forehead too with acupuncture.

Jayne- liking the positive attitude.Keep it up.

off to bed now...
lxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Good Luck for your 2ww Maz.

I had quite a 'carry-on' at my ET too, so hopefully that's good sign!!!

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Am assuming everyone's having a great weekend as you've all been very quiet  

Nothing to report from me other than feeling   and going   , got the usual symptoms of sore breasts, bunged up insides, bad cramping and aches right round the pelvic region, could sleep for a fortnight and am eating for 5  

Back to work tomorrow so hoping it takes my mind off things a bit. At least it'll give me an incentive to get dressed  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Maz

just a quicky as promised Stu I'd be watching the news with him at 10....

How are you? Did you manage to concentrate at work?  I saw Lena today.  I have to be honest and say it's getting sorer but she says you become more sensitive to it the more you have it and the "better" you become  

I hope you're still feeling positive...but even if you aren't it doesn't matter to your embryos - as long as they're doing what they're supposed to  

anyway - look after yourself and let me know how you're doing.  Wishing you EVERY success

jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jayne,

Doing ok. Sort of managing to concentrate at work but finding it all a bit weird. It's as if everythig is all over already as I'm back at work  

Still seeing Lena for the acupuncture and it is getting more 'painful'. Definitely get more sensation and it's quite uncomfortable. Hard to tell if it does anything though as it's not as if we're getting a physical ache or pain treated, like a bad back. I'm back on Thursday again for a session.

Not feeling very   at all but as you so so long as the embies stick it doesn't matter what I'm doing  

Only 2 days until you start again wow! Hope all goes well for you too  

How's the rest of the ERI posse, you've all been very quiet recently   Hoe Lorna is having a fab time in Canada (wish it was me!)

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Girlies,

just to let you know I am still around, still alive ... just absolutely busy!!  Didn't have a day off since my exam last week with organising our Junior Squad to be affiliated with the league, helping Doug organising the last bits of the Scotland v England Youth game on Saturday and being the general dogs body on the day.  

Sunday was training with a dislocated shoulder from one of our senior players, so I spent about 2.5 hours at A&E with him... 

And since Monday I am washing 3 (!!!) sets of game/training jerseys and pants .... AAAAAGH!!!  Have to get my admin stuff done for the player registrations for our senior team as we have a committee meeting tonight and have one of our players coming around for a therapy session. 

WANT A DAY OFF!!!    

Hugs to Maz - hope everything is going well   

Hi to everyone else.

Quite fancy an "outing" at the Royal Botanics in March (depending on weather of course) .... anyone up for it 

Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi,
Sorry to have been quiet recently. This is just a quick message to let you know that my poor dad is in hospital waiting for the results of tests - they're 99% sure he has cancer and they're trying to find out which one and how far it's gone. Needless to say I'm feeling utterly miserable - trying to stay positive but really scared. On top of it all, I have to go for and endoscopy because of the strange acid reflux stuff I've been getting. So much for 2007 being a better year! Will be away this weekend at my mum-in-law's (unless things change with my dad) but I'll let you know how things are going.     to Maz and love to everyone.
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

((((((BIG HUGS)))))) Jan!! Hope you'll get the 1% answer.

if you need to talk give me a call, hun!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jan- what a rough few days you've had  . So sorry your Dad is ill, hope you all get a definite plan of action for treatment and recovery soon. Look after yourself hun, hope your own investigations are fine and nothing to worry about. Lots of     to you and family.

Kat- wow what a busy girl you've been! Don't overdo things! Botanics in March sounds good to me if it suits everyone else.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey

Attended the Royal Infirmary and met with Dr Duncan, who is a great guy.

I had vaginal scan and it has emerged my endo has come back on my , left ovary. 

Dr Duncan, talked through what he thought was best;

To have blood test between days 3-5 of AF (To make sure estrogen and prostegen levels present and correct)

I have to pee in a vile every week for next 8 weeks to make sure I am ovulating and releasing more than 1 egg? Best bit is I have to freeze them, until I have all 8 to take to the clinic -   may have pee with my peas?? 

The Dr also said he was no recommending any Clomid as I have a regular period. 

He may need to do another lap, once he has assessed the results of the above.

He also said we need to conisder IVF, and gave us some literature.

He was, all in all dead helpful, and spent ages with us, which I never imagined with a City center hospital. He has put us on the waiting list for IVF as its 4 years long!!

What are your experiences of this?? Do you know Dr Duncan etc 

Anyway he talked positively, so I am a wee bit more happier.

My next consultation date is 4th July!! Roll on!!!!

Have any of you guys heard of anything like, what has been recommended for me??

Neave

x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Neave,

welcome to our little () group!  

I haven't had any consultation with Dr Duncan in the past, we went through Dr West in the first place. 

I'm glad that you were diagnosed with Endo before the whole IVF was put on your plate as suggestion ... I had 1.5 cycles through IVF and although DH and I said I am ticking most boxes for endo signs they never found it whenever they did laparoscopies on me (Believe I must have had 3-4 by now). 

Chlomid - I wasn't on it, but I am now on Zoladex for my next 3 months and get scanned on 13th to see how my ovarian cyst and the endo behaves. 

As for the peeing - yep, done that as step 1 of my check up - weird thing was that I was actually on holiday in Florida and had my letter from ACU about the reason why I am carrying pee with me ...   

Waiting list is now 4 years? Suspected that ... it was 3 years when we went on in February 2005. Private is about 6-9 months I think. Depending on your age and what you can afford (I believe the price for a cycle is now £3,500 private?) try to get onto the private list as well - they won't take you off the NHS list if you do it. 

Did they do an HSG? How severe is your endo? Are you prone to ovarian cysts? 

I have to speak to my "voodoo" master Julia (Acupuncturist, used by Donna and myself) again - didn't have the time or mind to go for a new session since my whole cyst stories started. But yes, several of us are having acupuncture and feel that this helps.

Just post with any questions - we're all happy to answer them!  

JAN - do you have a date for your endoscopy? Totally missed that in your post!! Sorry !!   

  to all.

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Kat - I'm not sure if it's gone up again but I paid this week and IVf is costing us £3200.  I remember when we first joined the NHS waiting list - we only had to wait a year...them were the days  

Maz - how are you doing?  Is work helping to take your mind of the dreaded but longed for two week wait?  I've had to change on eof my appointments with Lena and am struggling to rearrange.  I don't want to miss a week.  Don't know what to do...

Neave - it sounds like you have SO much going on.  It is a worrying time but exciting hoping to get answers.  I hope all your tests go well.  I've never met your doctor but he sounds good.  

Jan - sorry to hear about your dad.  Where do you think he has cancer?  That'll have an impact on his prognosis.  Things have changed so much in recent years, it's way to early to lose faith and us girls here on this website have lots of experience at keeping faith    I hope you get some answers with your endoscopy.  If they know what's causing your problems then they can start to treat it.  

I wonder how Lorna is getting on?  If you checke your emails whislt on holiday Lorna...just thought I'd say hi  

Well, I start my down regulation tomorrow.  Am all set.  have my drugs and needles etc and a box of quality street by the bed.  I DO loke a sweetie after doing my injection 

Hi to all the other RIE hopefulls

Take care

jayne


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Jambo and Kat

Hope you are good.

I have mid endo Whatever that means.

Not had HSG. Whats that?

I was just wondering, as this IVF thing is mew to me.

If I have IVF on NHS, Do we have to pay? (I know that sounds mad - but dunno)  I am 30 and DH is 34?  I am below the required weight limit.

am healthy etc.

What is your experience of the Repo dept at ERI?

Neave
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All 

How's things?

Neave-  and welcome to the gang. Sorry to hear you have to go down the IVF route but hope we can help you with the journey. I never saw Dr Duncan either, I had a Dr Irvine at the time but found him really good. I've never had any problems with EFREC in my time there find them all very helpful and caring. It isn't an individualsied programme they pratice though unlike some of the private clinics but their success rates are good (or at least they aren't poor!) so I'm quite happy with them.

As far as payment goes you don't have to pay for NHS IVF but you do have to wait 4 years before you can start it. If you decide to self-fund i.e. pay, then the waiting list is only 6 months at the moment. However you have to be referred and put on the list before you get IVF. Not sure from your posts if you have been referred yet? In Lothian if you have unexplained IF (like me) you have to wait 3 years before you even get referred. This is the reason that I'm paying for my treatment as the thought of not getting to start until 38 was not appealing  

Are you sure it's not mild endo you have? Endometreosis is the condition if it is, theres lots of info on this site about that if you need to read up. The HSG is a hysterosalpinogram where they insert a coloured dye into your womb via the cervix and let it run into your fallopian tubes. This is all monitored by x-ray so they can see if your tubes are open and ok or if they are closed and therfore the reason for you not getting pregnant. It's rather uncomfortable having it done but is bearable on the whole.

Anyway... I'm waffling. Hope all is well with you.

Jayne- hope all went well with the first injection! Which quality street did you have  Wish I'd thought about that as a treat, straight after my injections I was brushing my teeth     Sorry to hear you have to rearrange with Lena. Have you tried calling her directly to see if you can sort somethign out? I saw her yesterday (more gold balls in the ears   ) and will see her on Tuesday if all goes well  

Kat- how's things with you at the moment/ Any further forward with the plan for treatment?

Jan- thinking of you hun. Here if you need us 

Maisie- is it this month or next you start FET? Won't be long! Good luck  

Donna- where you got to these days? Hope all is well.

Kirsty- how's the wee man? If you get a chance come back and fill us in on your news.

Bet Lorna is having a ball on holiday. Lucky thing!

All well with me, after a fashion. Climbing the walls waiting for Monday but no AF so far so all well. Symptoms galore but I know that means nothing   . Will let you all now how I get on.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Maz.  OMG.  I can't believe it's only two days til testing for you although I realise it's probably been torturous for you    My injections went really well.  I'm a nurse so I often think bl00dy hell, if I can't do them then who can   AND have you seen Stuart trying to fiddle with a neclace or bracelet clasp never mind needles etc - all fingers and thumbs.  No, I'll do it myself    He's helps in other ways.  He makes me a cuppa in the moring and went over to the NRIE to pick up all the equipment once we'd eventually paid!  I had an orange cream yesterday (I know not everyone's cup of tea but I like them) and a caramel hazelnut thing this morning - you know the ones the lovely purple triangular shape one.  mmm
I managed to get it sorted out with Lena ie I rearranged my own patient for the next day.  Normally I would never do that at work but hey - this is too imprtant.  I can't wait for the wee gold balls.  I hope jan does them too as lena will be off on maternity leave by the time I have egg retreival and embryo transfer.  I hope you're the start of a whole new bunch of +ve results here at the NRIE.  Praying for a positive result Maz.  

How's everyone else?

Neave, I never had to go through the red team as I had an operation where they removed one tube and ovary and have since had the other tube cut so it's impssible for Stuart and I to have a baby without Dr Thong's help.  The Blue Team are just lovely.  They really take their job seriously and I know they take so much pleasure from +ve results and really do ask what happened when things don't go to plan.  It's not cheap if you have to pay but it's worth it.  I've had three attempts on the NHS and this'll be my third self funded cycle.  I can honestly say the treatment you get is the same wither way.  I've heard of folk expecting better treatment cause they're paying for it but as an NHS nurse I disagree with that.  I can only say good things about the team, although a lot of the more experienced nurses have moved on to pastures new but then the newer ones are getting more experienced.  heck I've been there that long, they're probably all really experienced by now  

Kat, do you still see Julia for acupuncture?  Where does she consult from?  I began seeing Lena Fong in Janusry in Mulberry House.  I think she's very good.  I went somewhere else for a consultation but it just didn't feel right.  You have to get on with your acupunctuist don't you.  Don't know about you but the more I have it, the more uncomfortable I find it.  Lena says that's normal.  Having said that - I also find it more relaxing now.  

Better go as supposed to be cooking and cleaning this morning!

Hi to all us other hopefulls

jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi everybody

hope everybody is well, sorry i've not been posting much but i've been reading at work when possible. just doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day. busy at work & at they gym trying to get myself in the best possible shape  .

well in between times i had my hysterosalpinogram done, as expected everythings completely shut   so its more ivf or nothing at all. got a follow up appointment with my consultant on wednesday & it looks like we are going to see if we can find an ivf doctor who also specialises in endo ivf (big ask i know but got to try).

maz & jayne got a good feeling in my tummy for eri girls this year hope you two are the first of a long line.

jan hope everythings okay with your dad & he gets the treatment he needs to get him better.

masie how you doing ?

kat, how you doing with the zoladex ? hope its not interfering with your studies too much & i'm sure you'll ace the clinical next time. i'm back on the zoladex as of yesterday & i feel really rough, serves me right for breezing through it all the other time  .

lorna hope your relaxing & enjoying your holiday.

kirsy how the wee man   

neave welcome, any questions you have just ask, we have all been through so much on here we are becoming experts in all area's    our own wee support group.

fiona how are you?

sorry if i missed anybody, better get on with the housework   

speak soon

donna xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

DH at work tonight. So bored thought I would say Hi!!

Just wondering, about accupuncture, read about in the thread and wondered, the stage I am at do you think it's worth while having a crack at it?

Where is the practice in Edinburgh?

How much does it cost and what can it do for me??

Thanks again!

Neave
xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Naeve, 

had written a biiiig message here with lots of information about IVF etc yesterday and then it just disappeared...  NASTY!!!

As for acupuncture and IVF - my "voodoo master" Julia prefers to start treatment about 3 months before you have your first cycle. It's £30 or £35 per hour (haven't been in ages!) after a 1.5 hour consultation for £45. She does acupuncture from her home @ Willowbrae and is some days at Saughton Road North as well - not 100% sure anymore as she has provided me with a new e-mail address ... have to contact her on Monday (Donna, do you know more?).

What it does for you ... good question. I am not sure, just feel it relaxes me, and since Julia got rid of one of my head colds in the past from one day to another I am really an acupuncture convert!!  

I'm due for another scan on 26th or 27th (have to phone to confirm  ) and until then we don't know what's going on with treatment. DH lets me stay at home now after the exam (gosh, is that only 1.5 weeks ago?!?!) to get weight down (have to start going to the gym tomorrow!!) and until we know the plans of the doctors.  It's Zoladex #5 coming up on 13th. Wonder how long they'll make me do it. Feels weird without periods, but on the other hand I really like the non-messy months!!  

Maz - gosh, nearly done ... YOU CAN DO IT, GIRL!!!!   

Jayne, Donna, Jan, Lorna, Maisie, Deb etc - hope you're all doing ok...

(((HUGS))) and  for us all!  

Kat

PS: Naeve, one book we probably all can recommend is "Fertility & Conception" from Zita West. Think they have it in the local libraries.


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning Everyone

Thought I would drop in and see how everyone is doing.  Are you testing tomorrow Maz?  If so, good luck.  How has your 2 week wait been?

Jambo - I have started downregging - tee hee let the fun begin...... when you do go back to start your stimming?

Neive - Like Jambo I havent ever been to the red team but I find the staff at ERI absolutely lovely and very supportive.  

TC
Lynn x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

You lot are sooo lovely.

Thank you for all your help and advice!!!

Have a good weekend, whats left of it.


Neave

xxxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I have been on this website for a while, but not posted a lot - a littel bit here and there and everywhere  
Anyhow, as you can see from my signature we are unexplained.
We have done all the tests and had a meeting at ERI and were pointed straight to IVF. We had decided to go down the private route (red team - blue team??) and so this was our first meeting after having the investigation done on the NHS.

I would really appreciate you thoughts on the following: HOW did you guys decide whether to go through something quite as invasive as IVF? Is anybody else here unexplained? 
And how did you choose ERI?? We had a really good meeting with one of the doctors to explain why they thought IVF is the thing    for us. But we are having doubts as well. 
Did anybody investigate natural IVF? We have been looking at Newcastle (Gateshead) as well. 
But how do we decide?   I have the sinking feeling that the more clinics we would consult, the more opinions we will get. 
We live in Edinburgh.

Has anybody considered just not to get treated and adopt instead?? There are quite a few adopted children in my closer and wider family. 

My biggest problem is that I start to feel that I am running out of time- 36 - help!!! 

Sorry about the gripe, I would really appreciate your thoughts. I am not sure whether Dh and I should spend our time and energy on exploring different treatments and clinics. Sometimes I think that we should just let go and forget it all until September when we could have IVF at ERI.

I can see that quite a few of you have been going through a few IVF cycles. I hope 2007 will be THE year for you!!  

Love

Anne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

maz

goooooooooood  luck



welcome anne hope you can get all the answers (well not them all but most) you are looking for on here.


donna


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Popped in to let Maz know I'm thinking of you.  Hope you get a big fat positive come lunch time Maz  

Donna, not a good result at easter Road for you guys yesterday.  Stuart had a tenner roll up on eight teams and was waiting on Spurs to beat West Ham for 3.5K they won in the last seconds of extra time so although I'm officially off the booze - we went up the road to the Holiday Inn and had a bottle of Champers.  Just one - to share.  He's paying for the T in the Park Tickets and bought me a (IPOD)RED so am a lucky girl  

Anne, I'm gonna sound pathetic and say we all have our own journeys to make and you'll have to come to your own decisions that are right for you.  I don't have unexplained infertility so am in a completely different boat to you but what I would say is that despite having 4 negative cycles and a never gonna last cycle - I am totally sticking with the NRIE.  I really like the staff there and I think Dr Thong strongly beleves in evidence based practice.  As a nurse I strongly believe in that and not in all the weird and wonderful stuff some places recommend with no evidence to support it.  Only you can decide what is the best path for you but I hope you're happy whatever you decide.  I think what keeps me and Stuart sane (and allows us to carry on through repeat cycles) is having a life outwith IVF and still enjoying life.  If, in the end, it's not meant for us - I'll be happy just with him and me...but - I'm gonna give it my best before then.  

How's everyone else today?  I'm off work to do my essay but haven't even started today.  Too busy buying IPODS and running shoes for Stuart etc    Since I'm off all week, I'm sure I'll be here a bit more often than normal so see you all again soon

jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not been on for a while had something on everyday has been mad 

lorna hope you are enjoying your holiday

maz good luck for today honey got everything crossed for you.

jayne well done on win good luck for this tx honey

jan sorry about your dad honey, we are here if you need to talk, you have had a rough ride sending you a big hug

kat well done on passing your written exam, good luck for the resit, hope you are well

hi lynne how are you

donna sorry everything blocked honey, good luck for this next tx

hi anne its personal choice honey we werent unexplained, i wasnt ovulating but we were just going for ivf (blue team) as had tried so long and were desperate to try something which we thought would give us a higher chance of our dream, we had already been through invasive treatements with the red team so it was the next step for us, it depends how you and your partner feel as it is very hard. We both work in edinburgh and had been atteding the infertility clinic at eri for 2 years so we didnt look anywhere else, they are very good and you have to attend the clinic alot so it was alot easier than traveling a distance, but again it is what you are comfortable with, good luck whatever you decide honey.

neave welcome honey, yes as long as you are under 38 when you reach the top of the nhs waiting list you wont have to pay but 4 years is a long time to wait, you will prob wait about 9 months if decide to go private and is £3500 a cycle. I had dr duncan a few times he was very good, i was also on clomid for 18 months which didnt work, i def wouldnt go on that again, but it does work for some people. good luck 

hi to everyone i have missed i better go and do some housework before the next feed. Caelan is doing well, my mastitus is still bad on 3rd round of antibiotics now so hoping it will clear soon, still managing to feed but v painful.

ok better go and do something as scotts mum and health visitor comming this afternoon

will try and get on to check on you all soon, especially maz good luck again honey

kirsty xxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Anne,

We are 'unexplained' too.  We were referred to ERI as my husband (who is in the Army), is working in Edinburgh, and the Doc. referred us to the closest hospital.

After all the tests etc. we were told it was 'unexplained' and the best option would be IVF.  Dr Thong said we could go anywhere, but ERI was a good hospital, and at the time there was an article in the paper about IVF and ERI came top of the Scottish Hospitals.  So we decided to have out treatment there.

I basically decided to go ahead with IVF, as I too felt 'I was running out of time'.  It all seemed to happen so quickly, so didn't really much time to think too deeply about it, or perhaps didn't want to (I suspect the later being the case).  I found the treatment ok, didn't have any side effects etc and wouldn't hesitate to go through it again (although that may be because I had a positive outcome)

Anyway, I was really, really lucky and I am now 24 weeks pregnant after 1 attempt with IVF.

Good Luck with whatever you decide!

Maz - when do you test?  Good Luck!

Jayne - good luck with your next cycle!

Hi Kirsty, hope you and Caelan are doing well?!

Hope everyone else is ok?
 
Fiona x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Morning


Anne - I can only echo what everyone is telling you - it is all about personal choice.  I have explained infertility (2xectopic pregnancies) so IVF was only ever my option.  The staff at ERI are so warm and supportive that I have never looked at going anywhere else.  I must admit I have thought of the adoption route and it has become increasingly my opinion that it is the road for us.  I have just started 
my 5th full and final cycle of IVF as we think that is the best decision for us.  Like Jambo I think it is important to maintain a 'non-treatment' life too.

Twiggy - Nice to see you are still around.  How are you enjoying motherhood?

Maz - Good luck today.

Lynn x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon All,

Thanks you so much for all your positive thoughts and good wishes but unfortunately  for me. hcg levels <5 so a definite no hoper. Wouldn't mind so much except I had the 2ww from hell  , last time I had not a symptom and ended up with a chemical preg. Go figure huh 

Will be back on for personals once I've put myself back together but in the meantime thanks so much for all your support.

Love to all

Maz


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

MAZ

I'm SO sorry to hear your news.  Look after yourself and I'm here if and when you want.... 

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

maz

  here when you need me hon.

i'm getting really fed up with the big man upstairs, when is he going to give us all a break, its bloody overdue         


donna


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Maz,

Really sorry, I really thought this would be your time.

There doesn't seem to have been any good news recently, hopefully that will change.

Thinking of you.

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Maz

Sorry to hear your news.

It will all come right in the end and you will get your baby!!!

Remember, what doesn't break you makes you stronger - thats the way I deal with all this!!!!

If you need anythings, just shout up!!

Neave
xxx


----------



## Maisie Joy (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi maz,
Just heard your news.  I am so sorry it hasn't worked out, you must be very disappointed.  There is not much I can say to make you feel any better, but just to say I am genuinally gutted for you - life seems very cruel at times.  Sometimes when I feel like everything is rubbish, I try and think about the time when we finally get our children, and how looking back on these hard days will make the happy days even more positive.
I hope you will have the strength to try again once you have had time to get your head together.
Take care in the meantime,
MJ


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Maz - What can I say but "oh cr*p!". I'm so sorry about the BFN - especially after the biochem the last time. Take care of yourself - and we're all here for you when you need us.

My dad has been diagnosed with high-grade Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma and starts his treatment tomorrow. It's quite well advanced, but on the plus side it isn't in any of his organs and he was not having symptoms before the lymph node started pressing on his kidney. The specialist is giving him a 70% chance of a permanent remission (I'd prefer 100%, but they're still not the worst odds) - this may change for the worse after the results of his bone-marrow biopsy, but they're reasonably confident it hasn't got that far. The main risk is infection, so we're going to be investing in some hibiscrub (?) and masks I reckon. Goodness knows what the situation with the dog will be - not the most germ-free object I suspect. Bless hime, he's the bravest of us through all this.

Thank you SO much for all the kind words. I've said it before but I'll say it again - you are a wonderful bunch of people and a huge source of comfort.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning all

Jan, I'm so sorry to hear all that your dad is going through at the moments.  When we start looking at odds when it comes to cancer remission or IVF success rates - I do wonder how helpful it all is.  If your dad is doing well, then that's what matters.  Good luck.  Don't put too much pressure on yourself either.  My dad had his gall bladder removed recently and suddenly everyone's time was taken up by hospital visists, phone calls to members of the family, I hadn't spoken to far ages.  Just look after yourself.  

Fiona, I did have a wee smile on my face   when you were saying there seems to be no good news.  You're right about consoling Maz - but as I read your post - I was looking at your wee scan picture - and thought - there's good news right there.  I know it's hard when you've had a success and others haven't but I'm pleased for you.  

Maisie, I liked what you said.  Think you'll need to tattoo it somewhere or otherwise it might be difficult to remember when "the triplets" are destroying the house and you want to Kill;; them    

Neave, how about you.  I know you've had a lot on your mind and have been looking to make some decisions.  have you come to any conclusions yet?

Donna, I know what you mean about getting annoyed with the big fella.  I know this'll sound a bit weird but as it's lent I've been doing this 40 days of prayer thing and it's been really good.  I spend twenty minutes each morning after my injection doing it and I feel so positive this time.  Even if it doesn't work.  I feel different.  We all have our own way of coping but I have to say, this has been really helpful this time.  Let's hope for a great response  

Maz, just thought I'd say hi.  Look after yourself and I hope you're taking a bot time off work to recuperate.  It's just devastating but I'm glad you are holding on to your dream and considering what your next step will be.  Look after yourself.  

Well, more dissertation for me today.  At least my pal's coming for tea tonight so a small distraction there.  

Take care all the other RIE hopefulls

Jayne


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for saying that Jayne,  I really do appreciate it.

Fiona x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87289.new#new


----------

